# Ethan Ralph Gunt Report



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort / Jceaser187​
Few accounts and places he posts and streams:
(https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort) (archive)





						Killstream.Live - Home of the Killstream
					

Home of the Killstream




					killstream.live
				











						Ethan Ralph (@theralphretort) is on Instagram
					

1,456 Followers, 313 Following, 290 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ethan Ralph (@theralphretort)




					www.instagram.com
				





			https://www.periscope.tv/TheRalphRetort
		

(https://www.patreon.com/theralphretort)
(https://www.subscribestar.com/theralphretort)
Saturday Sunset channel (monetized likely through Bibble): (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZsUk9x584O84Dw_gT4tpLw)
(https://entropystream.live/app/theralphretort)
(https://entropystream.live/app/saturdaysunset)
Of course: (https://dlive.tv/theralphretort)
(https://storyfire.com/user/zXFk00jJiQdROWr1kgukFVFZRi52/video)
(http://trovo.live/theralphretort)


Current known emails:
(theralph@theralphretort.com) (public knowledge)
(noramalikyt2019@gmail.com) (current account he DMCA's/flags YouTube stuff from)
(https://www.facebook.com/TheRalphRetort)(archive)
8kun (https://archive.md/Bx25f)
(https://julay.world/cow/catalog.html)
(https://alogs.theguntretort.com/cow/)
archive of his kf thread:
(https://archive.vn/vwVzv)


A pastebin synopsis on Ethan Ralph
*followed by a proper timeline and lore *








						Ethan Ralph patebin - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				






Ethan Ralph has a history of harassing people, he was a prominent personality during gamergate, an online campaign to harass women out of gaming and doxing journalists and game developers who didn't side with their crusade against women and other minorities in gaming.
He doxed a transexual game developer named Brianna wu and even follower her to a talk she was giving, putting her in tremendous distress.
https://www.businessinsider.com/ethan-ralph-gamergate-leader-arrested-2016-9


After that he got drunk and tried to assault a police officer, he got sent to jail for that.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.505cd88d6d96


During his time in jail, one of his writers which he was really proud of, one which radical proto-alt-right ideology lead him to kill his own father in cold-blood.
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/josephbernstein/lane-davis-ralph-retort-seattle4truth-alt-right


After getting out of jail, he started hosting a streaming show called the killstream on youtube where he let richard spencer and multiple alt-right personalities on. Not only that, the also profitted from the blatant racism on his audience by reading antisemite superchats out loud. He tried to make a charity out of it to pretend his channel was about free speech but St. Jude, the charity they were trying to donate to rejected the donation as they didn't endorse racism or any kind of discrimination. Ralph proceeded to blame WSJ for it and a harassing campaign against Yoree Koh started.
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hate-speech-on-live-super-chats-tests-youtube-1541205849
https://dailycaller.com/2018/11/03/youtuber-blames-wsj-canceled-donations/
Some of the tweets harassing Yoree Koh:
http://archive.md/SmSS9
http://archive.fo/Mx7GY
http://archive.fo/E5flo
http://archive.md/ydO8w
http://archive.fo/Rispm
http://archive.fo/Uqrrr
Yoree Koh protecting her twitter account because of the constant harassment barrage: http://archive.fo/DLKqw


Youtube decided to ban Ralph permanently for violating their term's of service.
https://www.cnet.com/news/youtubes-super-chat-hijacked-for-hate-speech/


Even so Ethan made the effort to go back into youtube as the cohost of Andy "racewar" warski / Andy Pires, another alt-right youtuber which was involved in a scandal revolving the sharing of sexual pictures of underage girls with ralph vetoing which picture's were alright to be shown on screen.
https://metro.co.uk/2019/03/08/alt-right-youtuber-shared-vile-sexual-images-underage-girls-8866794/


They're both partners and crowdfunded a trip to miami on indiegogo. Which got an anonymous donation of $750 just around the time Mr. Pires said he was going to donate to his own crowdfunding, something that's against indiegogo's rules.
Andy: "I will toss a bunch of the money that people donated into that by the way, so it's going to be funded, the show is funded"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4nHRkpMSNo&feature=youtu.be&t=3160
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/warski-and-ralph#/




After this, Ethan went to an alternative platform named stream.me dragging his whole toxic audience along with him. Ralph's toxic behavior turned the site which was a peaceful haven for streamers into a warzone, sending his fans to raid other
people's streams to insult them. This scalated to the point where the stream.me had to close it's door after the site owner's kids were allegedly doxed by trolls which ralph brought to the site.
https://lulz.com/stream-me-shuts-down-dox-threats-against-kids-2635/


With stream.me down, Ralph has gone back to youtube by getting his show hosted by a friend of his: memology101. Claiming he's going to follow the community guidelines this time.
https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1102754668755800064
http://archive.md/3T9Ew
Fully knowing they're breaking the rules by ban evading, they delete the streams once they're over, still, there are multiple mirrors of them which they shamelessly promote on their own social media.
https://twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=fromAntonioChavezSN killstream
https://archive.fo/9isx4
http://archive.md/VXQgj



_*in this archive you'll watch the evolution and deevolution of ethan ralph, from his micropenis to his gamergate crusade and gunt memes to faux friends and friendly foes alike turning on one another similar to rabid dogs. a glorious ongoing and some say never ending saga as ethan Oliver ralph tries to find the bottom of the never ending bottle.*_


let's go through the timeline once again.
thanks to the many contributors from EDiots to the boys at /Baph/ to the /cow/boys who carried the torch and the farmers @instythot @Perspicacity @chimpburgers @Null @Fuck My Life @Sriracha @PhoBingas @Sam Losco @JuanButNotForgotten

(https://archive.fo/https://8ch.net/cow/res/390723.html)


(here) is the /Baph/ thread which lit the fuse to the bomb Ethan made.
Ralph's SSN and his dead dad's SSN was doxed, thus @theralph decided to cry to @copypaste  who kindly had this info redacted.
I'd like to play the video where Ralph calls @copypaste  quote 'a crippled motherfucker' (irony being Ralph has a disabled brother.)
Unfortunately as Ethan is known to do he struck the video...




(https://archive.vn/gc0In)




here's Ralph's original /cow/ thread
Ralph /cow/
(https://archive.vn/J0h4N)
*in the first post anon predicts ralph won't live this down.
in the second it's noted how @theralph  uses sock accounts and lurks forums and imageboards (one of the reasons for his extensive online history and gunt print.)*



seething ethan.



Ethan Ralph ED article, a result of the /Baph/ thread linked above.
(https://archive.vn/c2Xr5)
A brief history of Ralph viewed from ED circa 2015-2016







August of 2014 - GamerGate begins.
Sep 28, 2014 - Bryan gets doxed on 4chan /pol/ in a really reatarded way. Ralph writes a fucking article about "SJWs on 4chan doxing KoP". (https://theralphretort.com/sjw-doxxing-campaign-continues-kingofpol/)

Oct 17, 2014 - Ralph posts article about some Twitter nobody calling KoP a child molester, defends him. (https://theralphretort.com/kingofpol-libeled-child-molester-anti-gamergate-foe/)
Nov 7, 2014 - Ralph writes an article how KoP can't be trusted anymore.

Jul 31, 2015 - Ralph mentions Bryan in another article about him joining him and Carl on stream. (https://theralphretort.com/eternal-september-7031015/)

Sep 17, 2015 - Bryan joins Ralph's stream and tells something which causes him to sperg like a maniac.

Sep 18, 2015 - Ralph posts his article about his spergout against Bryan on stream and asks forgiveness - (https://theralphretort.com/with-a-little-help-from-my-friends-9018015/)

Sep 19-24, 2015 - Bryan films infamous jogging video.

Sep 25, 2015 - Bryan has exchange wtih Ralph on Twitter about finding the real culprit behind Denton leaks.
Ralph wrote an article about how KoP wanted to beat him up and took his and Seattle4Truth's bait about "real" author of Denton leaks.
(https://web.archive.org/web/2015092...om/i-verified-it-the-kingofpol-story-9025015/)

Dec 1, 2015 - Ralph interviews Acid, who tells that KoP's been set up, but refuses to give any definitive proof.
(https://theralphretort.com/exclusiv...-owner-acid-man-about-his-fbi-claims-1201015/)

Jan 18, 2016 - Thread on Ralph is created

Mar 2, 2016 - Ralph posts an article about Sarah's(Bryan's girlfriend at the time) expirience with Weev. (https://archive.vn/snKLU)

Mar ralph posts in his own thread, displays his penchant for calling others paedophiles.




Aug 2, 2016 - Ralph posts another article about Bryan, this time about him sperging on Sargon on Twitter, which caused Carl to cut ties with him.
Bryan records his sperging (https://youtu.be/Po7v6YmSKX4)

Aug 12, 2016 Ralph posts in his thread, promises a dick picture with kiwi farms written on an arbys wrapper.




Sep 5, 2016 - RALPH TRIED TO HIT AN OFFICER

Sep 9, 2016 - KoP was talking shit about Ralph and their truce is over

Sep 11, 2016 @theralph  posts on the farms after getting out of jail.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-1736266
		




Jan 9, 2017 - BRYAN JOINS THE FARMS TO MAKE A THREAD ON RALPH

Jan 17, 2017 - Ralph acknowledges Bryan being FMMM in his thread






Your browser is not able to display this video.



there's two year's worth of lore in (this link)...


			https://archive.fo/https://8ch.net/cow/res/390723.html
		





Mar 8, 2018 - Ralph writes vicious article on Bryan, who has been shittalking him all this time. The article could be googled with Bryan's new moniker.



Mar 10, 2018 - Ralph streams about Bryan. Bryan bitches out and sends Guardian to cover his ass.

May 21, 2018 - Ibs apocalypse happens.








Oct 20, 2018 - Stream where Tonka, Kraut and others are exposed for running gay OPs

(http://archive.md/gEEhX )- Kraut in Tears
(http://archive.md/7YsDs) - Kraut Thread 2
(http://archive.md/4TLES )- Kraut Thread 3
(http://archive.md/dzAGJ )- Kraut Thread 4
(http://archive.md/Av8VZ )- Kraut Thread 5/Skeptics v1
(http://archive.md/rR7L5 )- Kraut Thread 6
Skeptics
(http://archive.md/o52rW)
(http://archive.md/fh5f5)
(http://archive.md/RZxOf)
(http://archive.md/qV3hc)
(http://archive.md/vDx86)
(http://archive.md/LBaRN)
(http://archive.md/BO4ED)
(http://archive.md/w9g6c)
(http://archive.md/ZSXg7)
(http://archive.md/Ftsoy) v10
(http://archive.md/k2Uzl)
(http://archive.md/Yxzb4)
(http://archive.md/MXGvK)
(http://archive.md/dryp8)
(http://archive.md/1Fyd9)
(http://archive.md/riSDv)
(http://archive.md/GGMtb)
(http://archive.md/BJuKr)
(http://archive.md/lVkjj)
(http://archive.md/n0EkH)
(http://archive.md/BRYx4)
(http://archive.md/ROCMP)
(http://archive.md/SRhNw)
(http://archive.md/wlWqf)
(http://archive.md/kzWeg)
(http://archive.md/yrgrD)
(http://archive.md/nHVgl)
(http://archive.md/NlfFH)
(http://archive.md/oKAg2)
(http://archive.md/Qi8qi)
(http://archive.md/sVPOc)
(http://archive.md/khc9U)
(http://archive.md/WJcLW)
(http://archive.md/5YP7D)
(http://archive.md/O19RV)
(http://archive.md/IBWw2)
(http://archive.md/e8umb)
(http://archive.md/1vKoJ)
(http://archive.md/wM9ie)
(http://archive.md/gcHZe)
(http://archive.md/B0slH)
(http://archive.md/esrXJ) skeptic v44


Jan 16, 2019 - TONKA BITCHES OUT FROM A FIGHT WITH ANDY

Jan 19, 2019 - Knoxville

Mar 2, 2019 - Ralph and Andy decide to catch some pedos by viewing photos of underage girls on stream

March ralph and warski have a lover's quarrel.


			https://youtu.be/DcunOk7lKUU
		





			https://youtu.be/HI8lSDLRFCA
		






Stream[dot]me fuckery
(https://archive.fo/Sp2J4)

Nu-cow
(https://archive.md/Uwkww)

May 1, 2020 - Maddox's ex-cronie starts Simp Conspiracy

Mid/Late May: Josh makes a joke referencing the South Park episode ‘Britney’s New Look’, in which he says that Ralph needs to be sacrificed to the corn.

May 26th: Josh makes an appearance on the Dick Show (Episode 208 – Dick on Cuck Throat Timestamp 34:55 – 49:00ish) and they discuss the Corn Harvest. Ralph seethes at Josh about leaking DMs and they get into an argument about who is more womanly.

June 14th: Null makes a post about reaching a stage in his life where he wants to start a family and talks about the hardships of running the forum. Ralph responds by reading his post out loud to his audience and gloating on twitter.

June 15th: Ralph and Faith meet up for the first time in LA.

June 21: Dick Show with Destiny and Ralph – Ralph is with Faith at this time as Matt Vickers states that Faith wanted an autograph from Destiny. Around this time, Ralph is hanging out with Digibro, Pedopantsu and Riley.

June 23: Ralph and Faith fly back to their respective homes.

June 26: Adezero and Ralph break up.

July 10: Faith writes on twitter that she is running away from home because her father is physically, verbally and mentally abusive. She claims he has ignored her mental health issues, her brothers are in a dangerous environment which she is going to sue her father for and claims that her father didn’t do anything when she was sexually abused by an ex-boyfriend. She ends this post by saying that he will not have access to future grandchildren or the family she makes in future.

July 15: FAITH SAGA OFFICIALLY STARTS IN THREAD

Squire of Gothos introduces Faith Vickers – Ralph’s ‘Hot 18 year old girlfriend’.

July 17: Chris Kerr, Faith’s boyfriend who has been grooming and getting nudes from her since she was underaged, finds out that Faith is cheating on him.

July 22: Psicopax makes a post of Ralph interviewing Jacob Wohl, a man who worked to discredit victims of Jeffery Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell.

July 26: Ralph doxes Josh’s mum on stream. Dlive banned Josh 6 times. PPP, Godwinson and PO are going hard on Ralph around this period and even Mundane Matt and KOP are dunking on him. I’ll need help elaborating on the streams and internet personalities shitting on Ralph around this time period. Ralph starts flagging.

July 28: Mathew Vickers starts his twitter crusade after trolls poke at him on Facebook about how Ralph is fucking his daughter.

July 29: Dame Pesos and Dick Masterson start defending Ralph’s choices in dating teenagers. Riley told Josh he wasn’t welcome in Dick’s discord anymore. PPP begins beating Ralph in viewership. Faith come home arc begins. Mundane Matt victory lap.

July 31: Matthew Vickers and Ralph fight on twitter because Faith lies about her father abusing her. People start speculating whether or not Faith uses meth as Ralph parades her in front of the camera with her nasty ass teeth.

Aug 2: PPP is banned from dlive.

Aug 3: Ralph is at the pedophile tranny’s house.

Aug 4: Ade and Tachy turn on Ralph and start shitting on him. Ade confirms that Faith knew Ralph had a girlfriend while they were hooking up in June.

Aug 6: Ralph plays victim and shames Nigel of Ukip on his twitter to 20 followers about doxxing. Dlive tells Ralph about the correspondence between staff and Josh regarding Josh’s ban. Kraut reveals Gator’s bizzare and homosexual lust for him.

Aug 8: Faith expresses a desire to go home and says her parents (father included) are great. Ralph says on twitter that Faith is only visiting her parents. He also says that Josh has a broken penis. Not coping at all, he makes tweets mad that people don’t think she’s going to come back. Ralph will be in DC celebrating Digipedo’s birthday. Faith’s parents are also in DC coincidentally at the same time. Hmm.

Aug 11: MC Jarbo releases ‘Better than Me’. No Faith in sight. Chris Kerr shows up in the thread. He has DMs. Faith told Kerr that she was using Ralph and Ralph’s breath smelled like old tampons. She tells him she didn’t want to get crushed by the gunt. Kerr promises a stream going through the DMs and delivers. Ralph is publicly humiliated and gets really drunk and sad on stream. Matt Vickers denounces Chris Kerr because he’s an actual pedophile groomer by his own admission. Faith in the DMs, tells Kerr that Ralph has been drunk driving with her in the car and also supplying her with alcohol. Faith begs that she doesn't want anything posted until she's out of Virginia. Sound familiar, anyone?

Ralph sends Chris Kerr revenge porn while he is streaming, telling him to open it. It depicts two fat people having sex reverse cowgirl while a large and misshapen sack of fat rolls back and forth like the ocean waves rolling into a beach. Ralph shoves his thumb in her rectum and audibly huffs his fingers and cries out in pain as he ejaculates. Faith awkwardly yowls, unsure of when she should pretend that she climaxed.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Aug 12: Corn Harvest Stream, where Adezero confirms that Ralph paid Nora to make her last appearance on the killstream, that he kept her dildo and is still in love with her. Ralph has never had a real job, never finished high school, dropped out of college and pisses in jars.
Daily Stormer writes an article on 'The Sniff Heard Round the World'

Aug 13: ASERiley begins to guntguard after the revenge porn is released. ASERiley is a Dick Show orbiter involved with Digibro/Pantsu etc who is a bisexual, degenerate, brony drug addict. Nigel releases an info dump on him.

Aug 14: Sam Losco confirms that Ralph would have definitely leaked the revenge porn and denies any credibility to Ralph's claims that he was hacked.

People who are assumably friends with Faith weigh in on the revenge porn, hoping that she has the self respect to leave Ralph. This person is also a degenerate tranny which might be a dead ringer of the kind of company Faith keeps. Chris Kerr also suicide baits.

AugieRFC (a Keemstar orbiter) weighs in on the revenge porn with a sympathetic/moderate take towards Ralph. Gator starts to janny it up. I need to draw a chart of the incestuous and retarded streaming relationships between Augie, Warski, Nick DeOrio and all of these retards.

Nick Rekieta does a video regarding revenge porn in Virginia.

Dick Masterson makes jokes about Ralph being hacked.

Ralph streams and addresses the revenge porn. He quietly seethes that people didn't reach out to be supportive of him. He says it isn't true and that he was hacked. He states that him and Faith are still together.

Ralph gets 'swatted' by Richmond Police.

The pedophile tranny Pantsuparty defends Ralph on twitter. Digibro wants to bloodsports Toad McKinley

Aug 15: Dick Masterson develops a bizzare saviour complex for pedophiles, leading up to his stalwart defense of lolicon and the film 'Cuties'.

Nick Rekieta weighs in on Lolicon and Ralph releasing revenge porn in a livestream with Ty Beard.

Aug 16: Tachy (MILF BOOBAH) confirms that Adezero wanted Ralph gone so badly she packed him a suitcase and put him on a bus. These jabs at Ralph from both Ade and Tachy lead Ralph to lash out on twitter.

Josh makes his last appearance on the Dick Show, cautioning Dick on his stances regarding pedophilia and lolicon. Ralph lashes out at a fake comment and doubles down when called out.


Aug 17: Ralph starts lashing out at his audience.

Chris Kerr does a stream saying that he basically knows nothing. There is not much to say about this guy, other than he groomed Faith in an online relationship for years and got underaged nudes from her and Matt Vickers called his dad and his dad kicked his shit in.

Aug 18: Ralph says that he denounces lolicon, yet the only people he associates with actively consume it for sexual gratification.

Matt Vickers posts a tweet about the DC trip with Faith. He further elaborates what happened in DC.

Aug 17: Ralph is thirsty for Pedopantsu.

Aug 18: Leaks from the Vickers facebook show a pretty normal, happy looking family with family vacations to Disneyland. While with Ralph, Faith told her parents she was raped freshman year and also told Chris Kerr that she was raped when she was 14 years old by a neighbour. Faith also claimed that Ralph threatened to rape her to keep her quiet. *She claimed that Ralph threatened to grab her throat and fuck her in front of everyone**.*

Ralph posts a picture with his arm around Faith’s neck with her staring blankly at the camera. Caring and lovingly, of course.

Chris Kerr confirms on Matt Jarbo’s bouldertalk radio (4:30 Onwards) that Faith was sending sexual images and video calls to him while in Ralph’s bathroom. Kerr admits that he received nudes from Faith when she was only 15 and he was 21.

Matt Vickers calls Josh stupid and braindead for suggesting they wait for her to come home herself.

Aug 19: Matt Vickers reveals on twitter that between correspondence with Ralph, Ralph reveals that they weren’t actively trying to get pregnant but neither was using birth control.

Squire of Gothos posts a clip of Faith, Digibro, Pedopantsu and Ralph where Pedopantsu thirsts after Josh, saying she comments on every stream and LOVES free speech. He also highlights Faith’s hypocrisy, being a girl who is extremely anti-MAPs but she only has pedophile friends.

Ralph shaves his head on stream. Fun fact related to the harvest joke; Brittany Spears famously shaved her head in 2007. The reason she did this was because after escaping a rehab clinic, she showed up at her ex-husband’s house asking to see her two children. He refused to let her see them and she was so hurt and frustrated, she drove to a hair salon and shaved her head while paparazzi took pictures of her breakdown. She did it so that she could feel in control of her own very public humiliation.

Matt Vickers proves that he’s not a do-nothing faggot and that he went to the police about the revenge porn. Nothing comes out of this.

Aug 20: Matt Vickers launches aborttheretort.com

When Gator was in Knoxville for the Warski vs Tonka fight, a girl who shoved a pinecone up her ass rejected him and then humiliated him privately in discord DMs with Kraut.

Ralph gets in a pissing contest with a random person on twitter about how his life is shitter than anyone else’s.

Aug 21: Matt Vickers starts making power plays to fuck with Ralph, such as threatening to buy the house from underneath him.

Null talks about ‘Cuties’ with Nick Rekieta.

Ralph seethes about Null, talking about how he’s glad Null ended his friendship with Dick Masterson/disavowed and that Null’s days are numbered as a result.

Matt Vickers makes his first post on his website, detailing a timeline of events of when Ralph groomed Faith to when she went back to him.

Although Ralph has Faith, Vickers dropping private information into Ralph’s humiliating personal life has a visible effect on Ralph in his streams around this time period.

Aug 22: Information is released on a lawsuit regarding Mr. Vickers and a seemingly mentally ill man.

Curious Addie discovers that Faith and Ralph were in contact during March 3rd, before his separation with Nora.

Vickers drops the ‘Rad Roberts’ emails. Ralph seethes and doesn’t stream that night.

Aug 23: Vickers torments Ralph and makes his life utterly miserable.

Aug 24: Vickers humiliates Ralph further, showing that Faith had an interest in Warski before Ralph.

Aug 25: Vickers releases emails between he, Ralph and Mrs. Vickers. In them, he details his concerns that Ralph doesn’t love his daughter, is trying to impregnate her and tries to give him fatherly advice on being a man. Ralph reacts how he usually does.

Vickers business website is hacked, the revenge porn plastered all over the page. The archive link is NSFL.

Aug 26: Vickers starts a crusade, reaching out to Killstream guests to make sure they know that Ralph is a piece of shit before they hop on.

Chrissie Mayr – a self-proclaimed sex and relationship expert – weighs in on revenge porn by saying it’s your fault for recording it in the first place. Then she goes on the killstream and Southern Dingo dominates the show by ranting about niggers and beating his wife.

Aug 28: Ralph threatens Matt Vickers by claiming Faith will read a statement against them if he doesn’t send Faith’s belongings.

Aug 29: Vickers releases DMs of Ralph demanding Faith’s belongings for people to laugh at.

Ralph accuses kiwi farms of black PR, posts a tweet mocking black people when black panther died and plays victim in an attempt to revive his income by portraying to his paypigs that he’s coming under fire and needs their support.

Aug 31: Vickers posts DMs proving that Ralph is trying to get Faith pregnant dated July 30.







						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

It's Ralph:  In the background




					kiwifarms.net
				




2015: *ralph on an obscure stream with nora his fetching wife.






2015: ralph vs chat and /Baph/ king of /pol/ in chat
ralph says 'they ran IA out of /gg/ look what they did to king of /pol/
complains about loyalty and people making fun of him raping and killing a girl in 1998.
bitches about @copypaste  says he got lucky moot fucked off.
ralph begs someone to get on the stream with him.
'im tired of pulling punches.'




*






edit: Op is fleshed out, thanks to the many contributors from all over, this'll stay up-to-date...


----------



## naught (Dec 10, 2020)

Keep going it's epic


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

thoughts on the title? suggestions for a subtitle?


----------



## Pill Cosby (Dec 10, 2020)

Idea for a title or sub? How about "The Gunt Report: The Guntline History"?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Fuck My Life said:


> Idea for a title or sub? How about "The Gunt Report: The Guntline History"?


both, i like the gunt report.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 10, 2020)

Social media and streaming:








						Ethan Ralph (@theralphretort) is on Instagram
					

1,456 Followers, 313 Following, 290 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ethan Ralph (@theralphretort)




					www.instagram.com
				











						Ethan Ralph is creating Comedy & Blog Posts | Patreon
					

Become a patron of Ethan Ralph today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




					www.patreon.com
				





			https://www.subscribestar.com/theralphretort
		

Saturday Sunset channel (monetized likely through Bibble): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZsUk9x584O84Dw_gT4tpLw


			https://entropystream.live/app/theralphretort
		



			https://entropystream.live/app/saturdaysunset
		

Of course: https://dlive.tv/theralphretort








						killstream
					

Join the StoryFire rebellion! Watch and create the stories and videos that you want while growing a massive fanbase!




					storyfire.com
				





Current known emails:
theralph@theralphretort.com (public knowledge)
noramalikyt2019@gmail.com (current account he DMCA's/flags YouTube stuff from)


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Social media and streaming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lul, thanks I was looking for these.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm going to post my timelines here. They'll be revised later. 



Spoiler: Timeline: May to Aug 11



Mid/Late May: Josh makes a joke referencing the South Park episode ‘Britney’s New Look’, in which he says that Ralph needs to be sacrificed to the corn.

May 26th: Josh makes an appearance on the Dick Show (Episode 208 – Dick on Cuck Throat Timestamp 34:55 – 49:00ish) and they discuss the Corn Harvest. Ralph seethes at Josh about leaking DMs and they get into an argument about who is more womanly.

June 14th: Null makes a post about reaching a stage in his life where he wants to start a family and talks about the hardships of running the forum. Ralph responds by reading his post out loud to his audience and gloating on twitter.

June 15th: Ralph and Faith meet up for the first time in LA.

June 21: Dick Show with Destiny and Ralph – Ralph is with Faith at this time as Matt Vickers states that Faith wanted an autograph from Destiny. Around this time, Ralph is hanging out with Digibro, Pedopantsu and Riley.

June 23: Ralph and Faith fly back to their respective homes.

June 26: Adezero and Ralph break up.

July 10: Faith writes on twitter that she is running away from home because her father is physically, verbally and mentally abusive. She claims he has ignored her mental health issues, her brothers are in a dangerous environment which she is going to sue her father for and claims that her father didn’t do anything when she was sexually abused by an ex-boyfriend. She ends this post by saying that he will not have access to future grandchildren or the family she makes in future.

July 15: FAITH SAGA OFFICIALLY STARTS IN THREAD

Squire of Gothos introduces Faith Vickers – Ralph’s ‘Hot 18 year old girlfriend’.

July 17: Chris Kerr, Faith’s boyfriend who has been grooming and getting nudes from her since she was underaged, finds out that Faith is cheating on him.

July 22: Psicopax makes a post of Ralph interviewing Jacob Wohl, a man who worked to discredit victims of Jeffery Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell.

July 26: Ralph doxxes Josh’s mum on stream. Dlive banned Josh 6 times. PPP, Godwinson and PO are going hard on Ralph around this period and even Mundane Matt and KOP are dunking on him. I’ll need help elaborating on the streams and internet personalities shitting on Ralph around this time period. Ralph starts flagging.

July 28: Mathew Vickers starts his twitter crusade after trolls poke at him on Facebook about how Ralph is fucking his daughter.

July 29: Dame Pesos and Dick Masterson start defending Ralph’s choices in dating teenagers. Riley told Josh he wasn’t welcome in Dick’s discord anymore. PPP begins beating Ralph in viewership. Faith come home arc begins. Mundane Matt victory lap.

July 31: Matthew Vickers and Ralph fight on twitter because Faith lies about her father abusing her. People start speculating whether or not Faith uses meth as Ralph parades her in front of the camera with her nasty ass teeth.

Aug 2: PPP is banned from dlive.

Aug 3: Ralph is at the pedophile tranny’s house.

Aug 4: Ade and Tachy turn on Ralph and start shitting on him. Ade confirms that Faith knew Ralph had a girlfriend while they were hooking up in June.

Aug 6: Ralph plays victim and shames Nigel of Ukip on his twitter to 20 followers about doxxing. Dlive tells Ralph about the correspondence between staff and Josh regarding Josh’s ban. Kraut reveals Gator’s bizzare and homosexual lust for him.

Aug 8: Faith expresses a desire to go home and says her parents (father included) are great. Ralph says on twitter that Faith is only visiting her parents. He also says that Josh has a broken penis. Not coping at all, he makes tweets mad that people don’t think she’s going to come back. Ralph will be in DC celebrating Digipedo’s birthday. Faith’s parents are also in DC coincidentally at the same time. Hmm.

Aug 11: MC Jarbo releases ‘Better than Me’. No Faith in sight. Chris Kerr shows up in the thread. He has DMs. Faith told Kerr that she was using Ralph and Ralph’s breath smelled like old tampons. She tells him she didn’t want to get crushed by the gunt. Kerr promises a stream going through the DMs and delivers. Ralph is publicly humiliated and gets really drunk and sad on stream. Matt Vickers denounces Chris Kerr because he’s an actual pedophile groomer by his own admission. Faith in the DMs, tells Kerr that Ralph has been drunk driving with her in the car and also supplying her with alcohol. Faith begs that she doesn't want anything posted until she's out of Virginia. Sound familiar, anyone?

Ralph sends Chris Kerr revenge porn while he is streaming, telling him to open it. It depicts two fat people having sex reverse cowgirl while a large and misshapen sack of fat rolls back and forth like the ocean waves rolling into a beach. Ralph shoves his thumb in her rectum and audibly huffs his fingers and cries out in pain as he ejaculates. Faith awkwardly yowls, unsure of when she should pretend that she climaxed.





Spoiler: Timeline: 12 Aug - 18 Aug (After the Sex Tape) 



Aug 12: Corn Harvest Stream, where Adezero confirms that Ralph paid Nora to make her last appearance on the killstream, that he kept her dildo and is still in love with her. Ralph has never had a real job, never finished high school, dropped out of college and pisses in jars.

Daily Stormer writes an article on 'The Sniff Heard Round the World'

Aug 13: ASERiley begins to guntguard after the revenge porn is released. ASERiley is a Dick Show orbiter involved with Digibro/Pantsu etc who is a bisexual, degenerate, brony drug addict. Nigel releases an info dump on him.

Aug 14: Sam Losco confirms that Ralph would have definitely leaked the revenge porn and denies any credibility to Ralph's claims that he was hacked.

People who are assumably friends with Faith weigh in on the revenge porn, hoping that she has the self respect to leave Ralph. This person is also a degenerate tranny which might be a dead ringer of the kind of company Faith keeps. Chris Kerr also suicide baits.

AugieRFC (a Keemstar orbiter) weighs in on the revenge porn with a sympathetic/moderate take towards Ralph. Gator starts to janny it up. I need to draw a chart of the incestuous and retarded streaming relationships between Augie, Warski, Nick DeOrio and all of these retards.

Nick Rekieta does a video regarding revenge porn in Virginia.

Dick Masterson makes jokes about Ralph being hacked.

Ralph streams and addresses the revenge porn. He quietly seethes that people didn't reach out to be supportive of him. He says it isn't true and that he was hacked. He states that him and Faith are still together.

Ralph gets 'swatted' by Richmond Police.

The pedophile tranny Pantsuparty defends Ralph on twitter. Digibro wants to bloodsports Toad McKinley

Aug 15: Dick Masterson develops a bizzare saviour complex for pedophiles, leading up to his stalwart defense of lolicon and the film 'Cuties'.

Nick Rekieta weighs in on Lolicon and Ralph releasing revenge porn in a livestream with Ty Beard.

Aug 16: Tachy (MILF BOOBAH) confirms that Adezero wanted Ralph gone so badly she packed him a suitcase and put him on a bus. These jabs at Ralph from both Ade and Tachy lead Ralph to lash out on twitter.

Josh makes his last appearance on the Dick Show, cautioning Dick on his stances regarding pedophilia and lolicon. Ralph lashes out at a fake comment and doubles down when called out.

Aug 17: Ralph starts lashing out at his audience.

Chris Kerr does a stream saying that he basically knows nothing. There is not much to say about this guy, other than he groomed Faith in an online relationship for years and got underaged nudes from her and Matt Vickers called his dad and his dad kicked his shit in.

Aug 18: Ralph says that he denounces lolicon, yet the only people he associates with actively consume it for sexual gratification.

Matt Vickers posts a tweet about the DC trip with Faith. He further elaborates what happened in DC.





Spoiler: Timeline: 17 Aug - 31 Aug (Vengeful Vickers and the Demon Baby: Part 1)



Aug 17: Ralph is thirsty for Pedopantsu.

Aug 18: Leaks from the Vickers facebook show a pretty normal, happy looking family with family vacations to Disneyland. While with Ralph, Faith told her parents she was raped freshman year and also told Chris Kerr that she was raped when she was 14 years old by a neighbour. Faith also claimed that Ralph threatened to rape her to keep her quiet. *She claimed that Ralph threatened to grab her throat and fuck her in front of everyone**.*

Ralph posts a picture with his arm around Faith’s neck with her staring blankly at the camera. Caring and lovingly, of course.

Chris Kerr confirms on Matt Jarbo’s bouldertalk radio (4:30 Onwards) that Faith was sending sexual images and video calls to him while in Ralph’s bathroom. Kerr admits that he received nudes from Faith when she was only 15 and he was 21.

Matt Vickers calls Josh stupid and braindead for suggesting they wait for her to come home herself.

Aug 19: Matt Vickers reveals on twitter that between correspondence with Ralph, Ralph reveals that they weren’t actively trying to get pregnant but neither was using birth control.

Squire of Gothos posts a clip of Faith, Digibro, Pedopantsu and Ralph where Pedopantsu thirsts after Josh, saying she comments on every stream and LOVES free speech. He also highlights Faith’s hypocrisy, being a girl who is extremely anti-MAPs but she only has pedophile friends.

Ralph shaves his head on stream. Fun fact related to the harvest joke; Brittany Spears famously shaved her head in 2007. The reason she did this was because after escaping a rehab clinic, she showed up at her ex-husband’s house asking to see her two children. He refused to let her see them and she was so hurt and frustrated, she drove to a hair salon and shaved her head while paparazzi took pictures of her breakdown. She did it so that she could feel in control of her own very public humiliation.

Matt Vickers proves that he’s not a do-nothing faggot and that he went to the police about the revenge porn. Nothing comes out of this.

Aug 20: Matt Vickers launches aborttheretort.com

When Gator was in Knoxville for the Warski vs Tonka fight, a girl who shoved a pinecone up her ass rejected him and then humiliated him privately in discord DMs with Kraut.

Ralph gets in a pissing contest with a random person on twitter about how his life is shitter than anyone else’s.

Aug 21: Matt Vickers starts making power plays to fuck with Ralph, such as threatening to buy the house from underneath him.

Null talks about ‘Cuties’ with Nick Rekieta.

Ralph seethes about Null, talking about how he’s glad Null ended his friendship with Dick Masterson/disavowed and that Null’s days are numbered as a result.

Matt Vickers makes his first post on his website, detailing a timeline of events of when Ralph groomed Faith to when she went back to him.

Although Ralph has Faith, Vickers dropping private information into Ralph’s humiliating personal life has a visible effect on Ralph in his streams around this time period.

Aug 22: Information is released on a lawsuit regarding Mr. Vickers and a seemingly mentally ill man.

Curious Addie discovers that Faith and Ralph were in contact during March 3rd, before his separation with Nora.

Vickers drops the ‘Rad Roberts’ emails. Ralph seethes and doesn’t stream that night.

Aug 23: Vickers torments Ralph and makes his life utterly miserable.

Aug 24: Vickers humiliates Ralph further, showing that Faith had an interest in Warski before Ralph.

Aug 25: Vickers releases emails between he, Ralph and Mrs. Vickers. In them, he details his concerns that Ralph doesn’t love his daughter, is trying to impregnate her and tries to give him fatherly advice on being a man. Ralph reacts how he usually does.

Vickers business website is hacked, the revenge porn plastered all over the page. The archive link is NSFL.

Aug 26: Vickers starts a crusade, reaching out to Killstream guests to make sure they know that Ralph is a piece of shit before they hop on.

Chrissie Mayr – a self-proclaimed sex and relationship expert – weighs in on revenge porn by saying it’s your fault for recording it in the first place. Then she goes on the killstream and Southern Dingo dominates the show by ranting about niggers and beating his wife.

Aug 28: Ralph threatens Matt Vickers by claiming Faith will read a statement against them if he doesn’t send Faith’s belongings.

Aug 29: Vickers releases DMs of Ralph demanding Faith’s belongings for people to laugh at.

Ralph accuses kiwi farms of black PR, posts a tweet mocking black people when black panther died and plays victim in an attempt to revive his income by portraying to his paypigs that he’s coming under fire and needs their support.

Aug 31: Vickers posts DMs proving that Ralph is trying to get Faith pregnant dated July 30.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> I'm going to post my timelines here. They'll be revised later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


based, here at gunt report our aim is to stay up-to-date.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is my totally exclusive SrirarchaRetort expose on Ralph, you can use it in the OP and dress it up however you'd like. 

Ethan Ralph is a barely functional alcoholic with no impulse control who bases all his life decisions purely on emotion and spite.  

He purports himself as a Southern gentleman who drinks whiskey and stands for right wing Christian values, pointedly traditionalism and free speech. He parades around a twitter checkmark and thinks himself a journalist, reporting on current issues, interviewing people of interest and weighing in with informative takes.  

In reality, Ethan Ralph is a violent alcoholic and addict. He went to prison because he was drunk on a hotel couch and tried to punch a female cop. He has a twitter checkmark not because he is a verified journalist, but because a hit piece was written about his arrest. He never finished high school, never finished his political science degree and to this day, has never worked a real job in his life.  

He grew up without a father, has a severely disabled brother who wants absolutely nothing to do with him and has lived with his sick mother for the majority of his adult life. He has been shown on stream screaming at his sick mother when she begged him to take her to the hospital for her dialysis treatments and has stolen her painkiller medication to use recreationally.  

He has never been right leaning – he voted for Obama two times running, he supports Bernie Sanders because he has crippling student debt that he refuses to pay and he most definitely isn’t alt-right because he had a Pakistani wife, has used twitter to look for black girls in his area and his pornhub preferences show a penchant for interraccial porn.  

Ralph is by no means a gentleman, either. He is in his mid to late thirties, still legally married to his Pakistani wife and has impregnated a mentally ill teenager. He groomed this girl, isolated her from her friends and family and flew her down to live with him. After she spoke badly of him and embarrassed him online, he leaked revenge porn of her out of spite and afterwards told her father that he had no intention of being with her anymore. When she begged him to stay with her, he made sure she could no longer speak to her family, he monitored all online activity and didn’t let her speak to anyone except his trusted ‘associates’, impregnated her, smoked cigarettes around her while she was pregnant and physically assaulted her by choking her. 

After he assaulted her, he broke up with her and sent her home to her parents – heartbroken, pregnant and with nothing. Why did he do this? Because he wanted her to engage in a polyamorous relationship between himself and a notorious female pedophile. This woman derives sexual gratification by watching depictions of children being raped. He wanted to live with this woman and his pregnant teenage girlfriend and have her help with raising their baby. He wanted this woman to engage in sex acts with himself and his pregnant girlfriend. Faith didn’t want to do it, so he assaulted her by choking her, the pedophile groomed her and tried to convince her that it would be good for the baby and then he threatened to leave her and send her back to her parents if she wouldn’t agree to have threesomes and live together. When she said she was scared to raise the baby alone, he told her to get an abortion.  

If you are one of Ralph’s humble pay pigs, let me tell you that he has said privately in DMs between him and his girlfriend that you are ‘simps’ and that he ‘milks you’. If you think kiwifarms is Soros funded or controlled opposition, think of the person you are giving money to. Ralph is exactly what the mainstream media portrays the people in your movement as. He is your strawman. If Soros had to fund anyone, it would be Ralph.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Dec 10, 2020)

I could be mis-remembering but I'm 99% sure Vordrak is the one actually responsible for getting stream.me shuttered. His poison pen shit scared some higher ups since he was assblasted enough about Null to imply threats to a higher up's kids in emails to them, though Zoom would try to take credit because he's Zoom and knew that Vordy wouldn't publicly take credit for the emails. Zoom also had beef with Ralph as well as Null at this time so this muddied the waters significantly.

Ralph brought many trolls to stream.me and the impact of that did change the culture there, but Vordy was not one of them if I'm remembering my lore right.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

HarblMcDavid said:


> I could be mis-remembering but I'm 99% sure Vordrak is the one actually responsible for getting stream.me shuttered. His poison pen shit scared some higher ups since he was assblasted enough about Null to imply threats to a higher up's kids in emails to them, though Zoom would try to take credit because he's Zoom and knew that Vordy wouldn't publicly take credit for the emails. Zoom also had beef with Ralph as well as Null at this time so this muddied the waters significantly.
> 
> Ralph brought many trolls to stream.me and the impact of that did change the culture there, but Vordy was not one of them if I'm remembering my lore right.


correct, the opening lore is taken from a pastebin, the rest of the links clarify who did what and why.
they did end up on the /cow/ ibs cyclical thread, even if it was a faildox it was enough to run them off.
as with np2 Samuel brought down stream me, @zum took credit for stream me and PPP took credit for np2 if that makes sense.
plus around the time nool hypothesized zum and vordy were working together, here but now I'm getting off track.
linked in the op:
Stream[dot]me fuckery
(https://archive.fo/Sp2J4)

Ibs commentary 
(https://archive.vn/GUCVt)
Ibs aftermath 
(https://archive.vn/yJRs1)


----------



## naught (Dec 10, 2020)

Are you winning Ralph?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

for those wondering any Ibs related events can go here, past or present.
once the Tampa bay thread has grown I'd like to pluck some content and add the pure kino.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

You need to add to the timeline when he was messaging thirsting at black girls on twitter on his JCaesar187 twitter.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> You need to add to the timeline when he was messaging thirsting at black girls on twitter on his JCaesar187 twitter.


there's plenty of content to add.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh yeah, he's got a Periscope too: https://www.periscope.tv/TheRalphRetort 
Doesn't use it much.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 11, 2020)

Does this guy have is own Wiki yet? Guntipedia? I know he has an Encyclopedia Dramatica page but his actions cause him to have his own huge Wiki.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 11, 2020)

You could use some headings and bullet points in there to help organize things a little. Using tables might help too.

Thanks to everyone contributing. I wish I had something to offer besides commenting on easy readability.


----------



## Aum (Dec 11, 2020)

HarblMcDavid said:


> I could be mis-remembering but I'm 99% sure Vordrak is the one actually responsible for getting stream.me shuttered. His poison pen shit scared some higher ups since he was assblasted enough about Null to imply threats to a higher up's kids in emails to them, though Zoom would try to take credit because he's Zoom and knew that Vordy wouldn't publicly take credit for the emails. Zoom also had beef with Ralph as well as Null at this time so this muddied the waters significantly.
> 
> Ralph brought many trolls to stream.me and the impact of that did change the culture there, but Vordy was not one of them if I'm remembering my lore right.


Just before corngate there was a stream where Zoom was bullying people in Flamenco's discord for lolicon or something and Flamenco asked, in his autistic point-blank way, "If I stop associating with Ethan Ralph will you stop bullying me?" Zoom said yes, and Flamenco agreed right then and there. This activates my almonds. I've always wondered, did Ralph turn on Null to trollshield himself? Did Zoom, Plategang, or some other dickhead convince Ralph that if he took down Josh he'd finally stop being made fun of for trash burgers? The response to Corn always seemed exaggerated and inorganic to me, even from a thin skinned baby like Ethan Ralph.
Am I being autistic or is there something there?

Found a clip


Spoiler: archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 11, 2020)

This is a solid timeline, though I can see many missing parts. Not criticism, the extensive autism of this pig transcends space and time.

- When did he start the Killstream? He met his wife Nora there, she used to be a cohost
- His Baked Alaska snipe gave him loads of overnight clout

A quick gloss, there's lot of other gaps. I think the Warski IRL trashfire involving Ethan where abuse took place is missing. 

Either way, a solid timeline.


----------



## Quorthon (Dec 11, 2020)

Aum said:


> Just before corngate there was a stream where Zoom was bullying people in Flamenco's discord for lolicon or something and Flamenco asked, in his autistic point-blank way, "If I stop associating with Ethan Ralph will you stop bullying me?" Zoom said yes, and Flamenco agreed right then and there. This activates my almonds. I've always wondered, did Ralph turn on Null to trollshield himself? Did Zoom, Plategang, or some other dickhead convince Ralph that if he took down Josh he'd finally stop being made fun of for trash burgers? The response to Corn always seemed exaggerated and inorganic to me, even from a thin skinned baby like Ethan Ralph.
> Am I being autistic or is there something there?
> 
> Found a clip
> ...


It's a fun theory, but I think it's much simpler than that. He's been seething about his thread on KF for a long time, but did his best to stay cool about it because Josh and Dax were cool. As soon as Dax got into his feud with KF, Ralph saw his opportunity to start attacking the forum. At first it was just criticism towards Josh for "not moderating the forums well enough," but then the corn joke happened and he went nuclear. We've all seen how obsessed he is with reading his own thread (now subforum). I guarantee you he was seething over his thread even when Josh was a semi regular guest on his show. No Zoom ops were necessary, because this was a long time coming.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 11, 2020)

HarblMcDavid said:


> I could be mis-remembering but I'm 99% sure Vordrak is the one actually responsible for getting stream.me shuttered. His poison pen shit scared some higher ups since he was assblasted enough about Null to imply threats to a higher up's kids in emails to them, though Zoom would try to take credit because he's Zoom and knew that Vordy wouldn't publicly take credit for the emails. Zoom also had beef with Ralph as well as Null at this time so this muddied the waters significantly.
> 
> Ralph brought many trolls to stream.me and the impact of that did change the culture there, but Vordy was not one of them if I'm remembering my lore right.


I'm not sure we had any strong evidence for that, but it's a lot more likely Vordy did it and I'm more inclined to give him credit for supervillain antics than that dumb fuck Zoom.  Vordy would be fine letting someone else take credit too.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I'm not sure we had any strong evidence for that, but it's a lot more likely Vordy did it and I'm more inclined to give him credit for supervillain antics than that dumb fuck Zoom.  Vordy would be fine letting someone else take credit too.


Vordrak will probably die within the next year. The mental disease is accelerating his demise.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Oh yeah, he's got a Periscope too: https://www.periscope.tv/TheRalphRetort
> Doesn't use it much.


thank you.



Paddy O' Furniture said:


> You could use some headings and bullet points in there to help organize things a little. Using tables might help too.
> 
> Thanks to everyone contributing. I wish I had something to offer besides commenting on easy readability.


ok, it'll be refined.
what's your favourite ralph arc?




Captain Hank Murph said:


> Does this guy have is own Wiki yet? Guntipedia? I know he has an Encyclopedia Dramatica page but his actions cause him to have his own huge Wiki.


that'd be a great name for the guntlogs site.



Aum said:


> Just before corngate there was a stream where Zoom was bullying people in Flamenco's discord for lolicon or something and Flamenco asked, in his autistic point-blank way, "If I stop associating with Ethan Ralph will you stop bullying me?" Zoom said yes, and Flamenco agreed right then and there. This activates my almonds. I've always wondered, did Ralph turn on Null to trollshield himself? Did Zoom, Plategang, or some other dickhead convince Ralph that if he took down Josh he'd finally stop being made fun of for trash burgers? The response to Corn always seemed exaggerated and inorganic to me, even from a thin skinned baby like Ethan Ralph.
> Am I being autistic or is there something there?
> 
> Found a clip
> ...


:autism: and ego, the 'ops' these people run self implode.


AltisticRight said:


> This is a solid timeline, though I can see many missing parts. Not criticism, the extensive autism of this pig transcends space and time.
> 
> - When did he start the Killstream? He met his wife Nora there, she used to be a cohost
> - His Baked Alaska snipe gave him loads of overnight clout
> ...


im still digging and adding but yeah.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsVqnWlcVrM
		


any highlights or notable arcs i missed will be added, im even going through his post history here since at some point id like to figure out what sock account he's using (or sharing with gator?).



AnOminous said:


> I'm not sure we had any strong evidence for that, but it's a lot more likely Vordy did it and I'm more inclined to give him credit for supervillain antics than that dumb fuck Zoom.  Vordy would be fine letting someone else take credit too.


every time.



ElAbominacion said:


> Vordrak will probably die within the next year. The mental disease is accelerating his demise.


one can only hope.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 11, 2020)

I was against this Gunt subforum and the diversification of discussion, until I realized it's far more for difficult for Ronnie Ralph's rectal recipient, das Gunt, to reeeesearch everything said about him, like a true sociopath.

This is the proverbial briar patch now. And with Gunt's predilection for proverbial tar babies...


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 11, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> I was against this Gunt subforum and the diversification of discussion, until I realized it's far more for difficult for Ronnie Ralph's rectal recipient, das Gunt, to reeeesearch everything said about him, like a true sociopath.
> 
> This is the proverbial briar patch now. And with Gunt's predilection for proverbial tar babies...


same, i wasn't sure there was enough content and side characters.
until i started going through the archives and looking at the cast of characters.

what month was this?


			https://youtube.com/watch?v=KA7HJCEuODs
		




			https://youtube.com/watch?v=M_NVIXp-v7U
		




			https://youtu.be/zwh6Y_QNWLI
		


found these in the archives.
18/19 (Thu) 11:14:08 ID: 3ac9a8  No.959408>>959419

Pillstream 



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZygdsZ8ms04
		


jcaesar187 was hitting the booze and xanax pretty hard. He had a series of incomprehensible streams that true jcaesar187amaIe aficionados recognize as artistic genius but some refer to as "unwatchable"

jcaesar187 attacks Flamenco



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjXZEWlDQa0
		


jcaesar187 gave a moving soliloquy about his love for Jim, Flamenco tries to change the topic, jcaesar187 gets mad and rages at Alligator and the Poncho

Dame and Null on the Pillstream



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPK0vG9jhP0
		


jcaesar187 invites Dame onto the stream after his breakup with Flamenco and Gator. Dame spends the entire time playing a soundboard and laughing. Josh joins later to try and convince jcaesar187 not to kill himself.

Godwinson reads jcaesar187






						YouTube
					






					www.youtube.com
				




Godwinson did a series of jcaesar187 readings. This is the first.

Fuentes responds to Benjamin



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytk206ByvYo
		


possible future stream confrontation, each party has said both yes and no to appearing on the killstream. Nobody is holding their breath

Mumkey Jones' inevitable suicide



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spLytdWE8Ys
		


whatever you think of Jewsh it's a pretty good stream and will catch your interest even if you don't know/care about Mumkey

Kevin Logan chats with Sargon



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QntbC1TPvM0
		


pretty boring lukewarm takes on clickbait politics

Vaush interviews Kraut



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIKjrMKnMo
		


was meant to be a fluffpiece for Kraut but ended up a total shitshow where they argue about the middle east


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Dec 11, 2020)

My post here regarding the timeline of the evening Ralph got yeeted from youtube may be of interest to the timeline, it includes the last stream Zidan did before getting yeeted off youtube for letting Ralph continue on his channel after Ralph got booted:





						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

do you consider yourself a leftist? I remember your roll in the shmorky SA troon doxing.  I'm not the kind of leftist who thinks a yarn-wig pants-shitting abusive pedophile should be respected.




					kiwifarms.net
				



This post also includes me arguing with someone as well which isn't useful for the timeline, so the relevant info is stripped out here:


> 1) Ralph receives email about getting comment for an article.
> 2) Ralph looks up journalist on twitter (on his own time, not on stream), mentions in a tweet that the WSJ, but not any specific reporter, is doing a story (first tweet goes out 2:46 AM - 1 Nov 2018 ).
> 3) Reporter locks down twitter (time as yet undetermined).
> 4) Ralph notices this at around 12:23 PM - 1 Nov 2018, mentions it on his twitter, showing a screenshot of her locked profile.
> ...



That post mentions a stream on twitch which I did not upload at the time, it is contained in this later post:





						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

Dunno if this was posted yet, but Murdoch-Murdoch made fun of Ralph in their new episode. Last time this happened to a Jim orbiter, Jim reacted and we got GamerGate2




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 11, 2020)

HarblMcDavid said:


> My post here regarding the timeline of the evening Ralph got yeeted from youtube may be of interest to the timeline, it includes the last stream Zidan did before getting yeeted off youtube for letting Ralph continue on his channel after Ralph got booted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done, it's relevant.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 11, 2020)

I thought Null said he wasn’t making an Ethan Ralph board.

But now that he has, I guess I’ll be checking in since Mr Gunt has been making front page news recently


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 11, 2020)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I thought Null said he wasn’t making an Ethan Ralph board.
> 
> But now that he has, I guess I’ll be checking in since Mr Gunt has been making front page news recently


there's so much to go through it was worth it.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

im having some trouble finding the jcaeser187 tweets, iirc everyone's name on /cow/ was changed from sargon to jcaeser for a period of time.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't have all of them but I have these:


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> You need to add to the timeline when he was messaging thirsting at black girls on twitter on his JCaesar187 twitter.












ralph and ppp should have a smoke off.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 12, 2020)

death of chans said:


> ralph and ppp should have a smoke off.


GOD I love that idea.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

HarblMcDavid said:


> My post here regarding the timeline of the evening Ralph got yeeted from youtube may be of interest to the timeline, it includes the last stream Zidan did before getting yeeted off youtube for letting Ralph continue on his channel after Ralph got booted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going through the timeline and reading the /cow/ archives is funny, you can watch the breakdown occur in real time.
(https://archive.fo/r3dcy)




*the cow fears the archivist.*


----------



## naught (Dec 12, 2020)

stunning and brave   Don't listen to them these are things you should be proud of hold your gunt high with pride


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

from gamergate to guntgate.
i hope he follows through on his promise of signing his name in spunk on an arbys wrapper.


----------



## naught (Dec 12, 2020)

Lmao
Earlier in the thread there's a tweet of daddy gym asking Ralph for a favor
(https://archive.fo/WjcCw)


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Lmao
> Earlier in the thread there's a tweet of daddy gym asking Ralph for a favor
> (https://archive.fo/WjcCw)
> View attachment 1784953
> View attachment 1784954


that's the thread from the stream mundanematt flagged, if you read the thread there are anons saying 'i disavow all flagging' before it went down...


----------



## naught (Dec 12, 2020)

I'dl like to note Ralph once got very upset over some people joking that he had _raped and killed a girl behind an arbys in 1998._

it's alleged current year Ralph choked poor innocent Faith with the lolicon watching.

Neither are prolly true.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

keep up-to-date with ethans tweets here.
his ex Faith Vickers here.
read about how ethan deals with the law here.
check on the current tampa trip here.
the thread on Matthew Vickers grandfather of the demon baby here.
stop by the thread of ethans only paid co-host here.
the gunts fling pantsu, proper op merged thanks to jannie josh here.
view the original  thread here.
get your gunt memes here.
ralphs ex co-host flamenco here.
ralphs co-host rand here.
gunt general idea thread here.
killstream guests here.
talk to the gunt thread here.
place bets and speculate on gunts health in the ralph dead pool here.
gunt video and audio sperg outs here.
the gunt report here all gunt speculation all the time here this thread.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Dec 12, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Vordrak will probably die within the next year. The mental disease is accelerating his demise.


Who is vodrak and what is his backstory?


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

MasterBaiter said:


> Who is vodrak and what is his backstory?


Samuel Collingwood 
He did an interview with Godwinson and PPP with leopirate as obs slave
He's a gamergate fag who stalked girl's on an evanessence forum and when his thread here on the farms was made he started a holy jihad against nool and thr farms





						Samuel Collingwood Smith / Vordrak  / Sam Smith / BenvolaStar / Matthew Hopkins News
					

https://samuelcollingwoodsmith.exposed/  I didn't know who this was until one of his articles was brought to my attention as I've made threads on Atheism + lolcows before. The article went into the infamous Block Bot used by a lot of those SJWs involved in that boogaloo, which there are already...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

MasterBaiter said:


> Who is vodrak and what is his backstory?


here is the interview with vordrak.


			https://youtu.be/-uRzt8nRkqM
		


here at the gunt report we're happy to bring you ethans hall of shame, also known as the slits of shame.
credit to @JewBacca  for the name slits of shame.
kat: (https://archive.vn/gc0In)




@adezero



nora: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsVqnWlcVrM



faith: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/faith-vickers-zoomer-girl.81194/



pantsu: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/amanda-lynn-morris-may-pantsu-party.81222/



pey: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/peyton-higgins-seyton-higgins-killstream-pey.81388/
from nora to kat the ayylmao looking alien who feels validated by being doxed to @adezero faith vickers and pantsu, even his brief affair with frankies handler alice.
who's @Theguntsexpartner


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

Did those "leaks" have any effect?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Did those "leaks" have any effect?


it proved the vickers are cows, boosted the profiles of the parties involved...
if you read through @elric of melbourne / genius anus posts he said something to the effect of imagine siphoning off a portion of the   audience, plus the people in their super secret discord server said faith was giving the story to anyone who asked on twitter.
i didn't have time to screenshot it since weev came into the server and started fedposting, so they wiped general.


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Eggg (Dec 13, 2020)

Heres a little bit of info that could be added. The FBI Vault just released their documents on 'gamer gate'   








						Gamergate
					






					vault.fbi.gov
				





			https://vault.fbi.gov/gamergate-1/gamergate-part-01-of-02/view
		



			https://vault.fbi.gov/gamergate-1/gamergate-part-02-of-02


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

for what if questions random and minor updates that can turn into a saga, or your favourite ks moment this thread has been made.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-what-if-random-updates-and-other-off-topic-questions-happenings-favourite-ks-moments.81403/


----------



## naught (Dec 14, 2020)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Heres a little bit of info that could be added. The FBI Vault just released their documents on 'gamer gate'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamergate, not even once 



death of chans said:


> here at the gunt report we're happy to bring you ethans hall of shame, also known as the slits of shame.
> credit to @JewBacca  for the name slits of shame.
> kat: (https://archive.vn/gc0In)
> View attachment 1786369
> ...


Nice harem


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

lest anyone think ethan ralph is consistent or is anything other than a podcaster checkout this post.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 14, 2020)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Heres a little bit of info that could be added. The FBI Vault just released their documents on 'gamer gate'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Many of these people use a website called somethingawful.com" PAGE 44


----------



## High Tea (Dec 14, 2020)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Heres a little bit of info that could be added. The FBI Vault just released their documents on 'gamer gate'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, but the top FBI docs to get out before Trump gets out of office is to declassify Gamergate?  Not UFO's or 911 or Kennedy assassination, but Gamergate?

Edit - Forgot about it being 'the 911 of the Internet'.  Of course it's the top priority.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 15, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> I don't have all of them but I have these:
> View attachment 1784526View attachment 1784528View attachment 1784530


Imagine if any of these girls, who would have fucked heaps of black guys, were unfortunate enough to hook up with Ralph?

Can you imagine what they would think when they saw his sorry excuse for a cock?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

High Tea said:


> No offense, but the top FBI docs to get out before Trump gets out of office is to declassify Gamergate?  Not UFO's or 911 or Kennedy assassination, but Gamergate?
> 
> Edit - Forgot about it being 'the 911 of the Internet'.  Of course it's the top priority.


governments love to waste money, gamergate was a long time ago so it's feasible someone in gamergate did this report as a vanity piece.
the only notable figure in gamergate is  and  



ElAbominacion said:


> "Many of these people use a website called somethingawful.com" PAGE 44


truly insidious individuals.



SargonF00t said:


> Imagine if any of these girls, who would have fucked heaps of black guys, were unfortunate enough to hook up with Ralph?
> 
> Can you imagine what they would think when they saw his sorry excuse for a cock?


it's even more odd when you realize ralph is probably the most notable figure they've fucked...


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 15, 2020)

SargonF00t said:


> Imagine if any of these girls, who would have fucked heaps of black guys, were unfortunate enough to hook up with Ralph?
> 
> Can you imagine what they would think when they saw his sorry excuse for a cock?


Are you a black dude fetishist? The only difference between Ralph and a black dude is genetics.

And then these chicks have given good old J Ceasar no time of day


----------



## naught (Dec 16, 2020)

(https://twitter.com/corn_n_that/status/1339175354041159680)
(https://archive.md/PWW07)


----------



## DiceLord (Dec 16, 2020)

High Tea said:


> No offense, but the top FBI docs to get out before Trump gets out of office is to declassify Gamergate?  Not UFO's or 911 or Kennedy assassination, but Gamergate?
> 
> Edit - Forgot about it being 'the 911 of the Internet'.  Of course it's the top priority.



Sargon was trying to get Trump to tweet about this horrible internet tragedy. Fed confirmed?


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 16, 2020)

HarblMcDavid said:


> I could be mis-remembering but I'm 99% sure Vordrak is the one actually responsible for getting stream.me shuttered. His poison pen shit scared some higher ups since he was assblasted enough about Null to imply threats to a higher up's kids in emails to them, though Zoom would try to take credit because he's Zoom and knew that Vordy wouldn't publicly take credit for the emails. Zoom also had beef with Ralph as well as Null at this time so this muddied the waters significantly.
> 
> Ralph brought many trolls to stream.me and the impact of that did change the culture there, but Vordy was not one of them if I'm remembering my lore right.


Zoom seemed as confused as anyone when stream.me tanked. I recall Dispatch interviewing some guy who took credit and IIRC he had receipts. He wasn't any "character" he was just some random /cow/ troll. Maybe the confusion was that /cow/ was gleefully using Vordrak tactics to fuck with Ralph and larping as a cult of Vordrak.


----------



## naught (Dec 17, 2020)

Gangster Talk said:


> Zoom seemed as confused as anyone when stream.me tanked. I recall Dispatch interviewing some guy who took credit and IIRC he had receipts. He wasn't any "character" he was just some random /cow/ troll. Maybe the confusion was that /cow/ was gleefully using Vordrak tactics to fuck with Ralph and larping as a cult of Vordrak.


Cult of Vordrak consists of people to retarded or malicious for the farms
Hirtes Samuel and others who hate foxdick farms, at some point every /cow/ thread devolved into those damn foxdicks stealing cocks or nool is trying to cover up for this by streaming about that.

The leaderboard on stream me led to alot of slapfights, it seems someone didn't know how to play nice with others so they destroyed the toys.


----------



## Space A. Lizard (Dec 17, 2020)

Maybe I just don't know what to search for, but I can't see any posts of this:

In 2019 Ralph was mentioned in a doctoral thesis. Is that the correct word? Either way, a-logs clearly BTFO'd. Ralph is now _literally_ a man studied by science.

Author: Dr Andrew Quodling






Link

Archive



Spoiler: Text from page 235



The Good Game Auto Blocker (often shortened to GGAutoBlocker) uses the underlying Block Together system, along with an associative algorithm that adds Twitter users to a shared block list on the basis of who they’re following. If a user follows more than one of a handful of twitter accounts associated with the Gamergate movement, including Breitbart columnist Milo Yiannopoulos and blogger Ethan Ralph (Harper, 2014a), they’re added to the list. This dragnet method is efficient at weeding out potentially harassing users but flawed as ‘following’ a Twitter user does not particularly indicate support for them or their views. To counteract this, Good Game Auto Blocker has an appeals process by which Twitter users can publicly appeal their ban and request to be added to a whitelist of accounts that the algorithm will not block (Harper, 2014b).


----------



## naught (Dec 17, 2020)

Space A. Lizard said:


> Maybe I just don't know what to search for, but I can't see any posts of this:
> 
> In 2019 Ralph was mentioned in a doctoral thesis. Is that the correct word? Either way, a-logs clearly BTFO'd. Ralph is now _literally_ a man studied by science.
> 
> ...


Is this the same block bot Vordrak got mad over?
Remember he was a /gg/ sperg like Ralph and was even pictured side by side with Milo.






						Samuel Collingwood Smith / Vordrak  / Sam Smith / BenvolaStar / Matthew Hopkins News
					

https://samuelcollingwoodsmith.exposed/  I didn't know who this was until one of his articles was brought to my attention as I've made threads on Atheism + lolcows before. The article went into the infamous Block Bot used by a lot of those SJWs involved in that boogaloo, which there are already...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 18, 2020)

what's the timeline on the gunts girlfriends and wife now ex-wife?

Kat.
Adezero.
Nora.
Pinecone girl.
Faith.
Pantsu.




now that everyone who's had sex with the gunt has a page, i thought I'd add pinecone girl here.

Her Reddit account; apparently she had a fiance in the military
Old archive, she deleted everything. /cow/ started posting before archiving smh.
(https://web.archive.org/web/20161001034023/https://www.reddit.com/user/fatlittleprincessxo/)
(https://archive.fo/M9m5C)
Has lived in Gary Indiana at some point, somehow not surprised.
(https://web.archive.org/web/2019022...com/kearsten-lebeau-harker-heights-texas.html)
(https://archive.fo/T5J9V)
(https://archive.fo/U0gUQ)
(https://flyhigh-darling.tumblr.com/)


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 19, 2020)

keep up-to-date with ethans tweets here.
his ex Faith Vickers here.
read about how ethan deals with the law here.
check on the current tampa trip here.
the thread on Matthew Vickers grandfather of the demon baby here.
stop by the thread of ethans only paid co-host here.
the gunts fling pantsu, proper op merged thanks to jannie josh here.
view the original  thread here.
get your gunt memes here.
ralphs ex co-host flamenco here.
ralphs co-host rand here.
gunt general idea thread here.
killstream guests here.
talk to the gunt thread here.
place bets and speculate on gunts health in the ralph dead pool here.
gunt video and audio sperg outs here.
the gunt report here all gunt speculation all the time here this thread.
another gunt general here.
yet anohter gunt general here.
random updates here.
ralphs ex adezero.
ralphs ex nora here.
multimedia here.
the father of Ralph here.
mother of gunt here.
bibble thread here.
questions here.
rare gator.

as boards are added I'll update it.


----------



## Space A. Lizard (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> what's the timeline on the gunts girlfriends and wife now ex-wife?
> 
> Kat.
> Adezero.
> ...


Nora was before Ade.


----------



## GaryGrey (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> thoughts on the title? suggestions for a subtitle?


Guntography


----------



## Fslur (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> what's the timeline on the gunts girlfriends and wife now ex-wife?
> 
> Kat.
> Adezero.
> ...


Ralph didn’t date or hookup with Pinecone that was Warski. It was *Suspected* Bad_Tits & another discord mod Ralph cheated with.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 20, 2020)

A_Single_Egg said:


> Heres a little bit of info that could be added. The FBI Vault just released their documents on 'gamer gate'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


American tax payer's money at work for important tasks, I see. 
Totally not a waste of money.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 20, 2020)

Gangster Talk said:


> Zoom seemed as confused as anyone when stream.me tanked. I recall Dispatch interviewing some guy who took credit and IIRC he had receipts. He wasn't any "character" he was just some random /cow/ troll. Maybe the confusion was that /cow/ was gleefully using Vordrak tactics to fuck with Ralph and larping as a cult of Vordrak.


no it was definitely vordrak who doxed harassed and came on all the pics of stream me site owners. i saw the discords and email lists.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> American tax payer's money at work for important tasks, I see.
> Totally not a waste of money.


We've already seen a lot of this bullshit.  It's a bunch of whiny ass bitching about people making mean tweets.  Pretty sure John Walker Flynt's bullshit is in there too.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 20, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> We've already seen a lot of this bullshit.  It's a bunch of whiny ass bitching about people making mean tweets.  Pretty sure John Walker Flynt's bullshit is in there too.


Drug trafficking and online fraud? Nah, neckbeards making mean tweets to whores is what matters.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> no it was definitely vordrak who doxed harassed and came on all the pics of stream me site owners. i saw the discords and email lists.


where? on /cow/ or on a live stream?


AnOminous said:


> We've already seen a lot of this bullshit.  It's a bunch of whiny ass bitching about people making mean tweets.  Pretty sure John Walker Flynt's bullshit is in there too.


fa/gg/ots get grouped together until death, even after the title of gooblegraper will be plastered over their gravestone.



AltisticRight said:


> Drug trafficking and online fraud? Nah, neckbeards making mean tweets to whores is what matters.


they wouldn't want to interfere with their own operations, would they?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

keep up-to-date with ethans tweets here.
his ex Faith Vickers here.
read about how ethan deals with the law here.
check on the current tampa trip here.
the thread on Matthew Vickers grandfather of the demon baby here.
stop by the thread of ethans only paid co-host here.
the gunts fling pantsu, proper op merged thanks to jannie josh here.
view the original  thread here.
get your gunt memes here.
ralphs ex co-host flamenco here.
ralphs co-host rand here.
gunt general idea thread here.
killstream guests here.
talk to the gunt thread here.
place bets and speculate on gunts health in the ralph dead pool here.
gunt video and audio sperg outs here.
the gunt report here all gunt speculation all the time here this thread.
another gunt general here.
yet anohter gunt general here.
random updates here.
ralphs ex adezero.
ralphs ex nora here.
multimedia here.
the father of Ralph here.
mother of gunt here.
bibble thread here.
questions here.
rare gator.
check out the jcaeser Senate election here.
answer where you were on 8/11 here.
listen to the wolfpup87 and kenny interview here.
struggle through the old thread here.
ethan arrest & revenge porn thread here.
killstream chillstream productions thread here.

updated version.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

there's some lore in these threads that'll soon be extracted.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/running-commentary-internet-bloodsports-general.49007/
		





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/internet-bloodsports-aftermath.42226/


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 20, 2020)

Link to them reviewing the instagram child porn dump on March 2 2019 


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWyP8zRbhUQ


----------



## RichardMongler (Dec 21, 2020)

At this rate, we're going to need a Ralph Wiki a la CWCki to keep up with everything, but semper fi to everyone ITT. Everything is just so convoluted to the uninitiated, so this QRD is much appreciated.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 21, 2020)

RichardMongler said:


> At this rate, we're going to need a Ralph Wiki a la CWCki to keep up with everything, but semper fi to everyone ITT. Everything is just so convoluted to the uninitiated, so this QRD is much appreciated.


i can't wait until im able to further edit it.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 21, 2020)

@Null @Gustav Schuchardt @Vetti @AltisticRight 
id like to edit and update my op's please.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 21, 2020)

death of chans said:


> @Null @Gustav Schuchardt @Vetti @AltisticRight
> id like to edit and update my op's please.


It's editable for me. I'm not sure why it's not for you.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 21, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> It's editable for me. I'm not sure why it's not for you.


He should have the ability to edit his OPs by default. I was able to edit the one I made for Gator just fine, days after it was created.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 21, 2020)

Ralphamale said:


> Link to them reviewing the instagram child porn dump on March 2 2019
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWyP8zRbhUQ


Nice work, people have been searching for that missing stream for around a year now. How did you find it?

I've got a local archive, I've put it over in this thread.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Vetti said:


> He should have the ability to edit his OPs by default. I was able to edit the one I made for Gator just fine, days after it was created.







same thing with my thread on Matthew Vickers and the what if random updates threads,  i want to shorten the title on it.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-what-if-random-updates-other-off-topic-questions-happenings-favourite-killstream-moments.81403/
		





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/matthew-vickers-matthew.81301/


----------



## Vetti (Dec 21, 2020)

death of chans said:


> View attachment 1802985
> 
> same thing with my thread on Matthew Vickers and the what if random updates threads,  i want to shorten the title on it.
> 
> ...


You should seen an icon that is three dots above the op message. Click that and you should find a button to edit the post.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 21, 2020)

Vetti said:


> You should seen an icon that is three dots above the op message. Click that and you should find a button to edit the post.


I'm pretty sure it's an account age issue.  I could only edit the OP of my thread about the arrest for 24 hours, not indefinitely (luckily it's an important thread and so Josh has been updating it himself).  If you can do it and I can't, it's probably a 6-month account age requirement, if I had to guess.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Vetti said:


> You should seen an icon that is three dots above the op message. Click that and you should find a button to edit the post.


yeah, im aware.
i guess it's since my account is only 6 months old?


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 22, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> Nice work, people have been searching for that missing stream for around a year now. How did you find it?
> 
> I've got a local archive, I've put it over in this thread.



Made a local copy the day of the stream, however there has been a few uploads by other people to youtube but a lot have gotten the good ol Warski / Ralph copyright strikes. Good idea to add it to the Killstream thread.

Cheers


----------



## naught (Dec 24, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> no it was definitely vordrak who doxed harassed and came on all the pics of stream me site owners. i saw the discords and email lists.


Link please?


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Dec 27, 2020)

death of chans said:


> yeah, im aware.
> i guess it's since my account is only 6 months old?


Once you get it sorted you should add in the pillstream and Null/Dame intervention links from pg2. The intervention stream was what made him turn on Null and why he frwaked out about the corn joke.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 27, 2020)

Does anyone have pictures of his current vehicle? I saw someone that looked just like ralph at one of Virginia's borders and he was comically fucking short, I'm talking he was shoulder to window level short

The console looked just like the pre Tampa pic and he had the grey shirt black hat and sunglasses combo as well, strangley enough  he was not accompanied by pantsu


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 27, 2020)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> Once you get it sorted you should add in the pillstream and Null/Dame intervention links from pg2. The intervention stream was what made him turn on Null and why he frwaked out about the corn joke.


I will, without a doubt.
@MeltyTW  good question.
did he get a new car after someone spray painted it?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 27, 2020)

death of chans said:


> did he get a new car after someone spray painted it?


He crashed that car iirc,


----------



## naught (Dec 28, 2020)

Ethan Ralph has a thread on yet another forum, it's not encyclopedia dramatica it's not 8kun, it's the onion farms run by @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt 





						Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published revenge pornography of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you...




					www.onionfarms.com
				



(Archive)
They used the old Op verbatim.


----------



## TheSimpShow (Dec 28, 2020)

Imagine it, being the man, Ethan Oliver Ralph, and becoming such a greasy shit that you are now immortalized in the annals of Internet infamy, amongst the greats like Tommy Tooter, Jessica Yaniv, and CWC.

@theralph how's it feel bud? There's an entire culture around laughing at your pathetic wrinkly fat hanging gunt, your provably small micro-dick, and impending jail time.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 1, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> He crashed that car iirc,



That was the funniest thing from the Zoom leaks. Insurance calling you up saying "hey you missin your bumper because we got it Ralph so call us back". He was drunk when that happened so he fled the scene. How many demerits do you get for fleeing the scene of an accident in Virginia? They make it sound serious online but as we know nothing ever came of it.


			https://www.hg.org/legal-articles/virginia-hit-and-run-leaving-the-scene-of-an-accident-46483
		


He'll probably lose his license by not paying child support on time.


----------



## GuntBGone (Jan 3, 2021)

Not sure where else to post this. Ralph is currently a guest on a weird little live show at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN3PD7pDZQE called Kermit and Friends. The call in line is 917.803.3705 and its completely empty.
UPDATE; he just left, a couple people got some jabs in though


----------



## naught (Jan 3, 2021)

GuntBGone said:


> Not sure where else to post this. Ralph is currently a guest on a weird little live show at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN3PD7pDZQE called Kermit and Friends. The call in line is 917.803.3705 and its completely empty.
> UPDATE; he just left, a couple people got some jabs in though





			https://twitter.com/ElisaJordana
		

Odd, the Twitter was archived six years ago.
(Archive)

Her other channel.


			https://youtu.be/csNjanh-xgc
		


A highlight from the stream.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 3, 2021)

Gunt appears at 13:00


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 3, 2021)

Seriously what is this shit? A bunch of milquetoast boomers who can't stop talking? What a bizarre crossover.


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 3, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Seriously what is this shit? A bunch of milquetoast boomers who can't stop talking? What a bizarre crossover.


So I've made it three minutes in from the afore-mentioned timestamp and it really, REALLY looks like the main viewer demo is faggots who like staring at Plastic Surgery Ghouls.

EDIT @ 5mins in: Yes please, do this, listeners, you won't regret it.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 3, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> So I've made it three minutes in from the afore-mentioned timestamp and it really, REALLY looks like the main viewer demo is faggots who like staring at Plastic Surgery Ghouls.


The funnier part is that this Kermit show hits on points within their own community, like this Quigley dude was talking about his businesses and how he could endorse Greygoose before it was famous, then he asked "Do you know Dispatch?" Which I lol'd even though he was talking about the band. Then these two dudes named BadCore and DJ Smooth got into arguments about someone fucking a 17 year old. Then it sounded like Zoom (pedophile, liar) might have called in. The majority of the time though the other guests are completely oblivious or obviously ignoring Ralph.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 3, 2021)

Ralph looked like he wanted to kill himself of boredom at several points during this, I still dont really understand why he was even on there.


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 3, 2021)

I wanna take more screencaps of those viewer comments pushing Gunt's shit in but holy fuck Jordana is insufferable.  Just insufferable and vapid.  No wonder HooHoo loves her.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Ralph looked like he wanted to kill himself of boredom at several points during this, I still dont really understand why he was even on there.


That's the same feeling of the majority of the viewers who watch the Killstream, in due fairness.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 5, 2021)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Her other channel.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/csNjanh-xgc
> ...


You have the video twice, btw.

@Distant Stare is that you?


----------



## GaddafyTheLooneyDuck (Jan 9, 2021)

(Caps taken from some bloke's post on shwitter)







Ralphy, please.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jan 20, 2021)

GaddafyTheLooneyDuck said:


> (Caps taken from some bloke's post on shwitter)
> View attachment 1840325View attachment 1840326
> 
> Ralphy, please.


borderline illegal is better than ralphs blatantly illegal behaviour...


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jan 25, 2021)

/pol/ - Politically Incorrect » Thread #191742144
					

4plebs archives 4chan boards /adv/, /f/, /hr/, /o/, /pol/, [s4s], /sp/, /tg/, /trv/, /tv/ and /x/



					archive.4plebs.org


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Jan 30, 2021)

Remember kids, Storyfire goes down on Feb 1st, in 2 days. 
Archive anything you wanna keep from dumpsterfire. That jank ass website makes me wanna die.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 6, 2021)

ralph is fat and i would not sex him..


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 6, 2021)

GaddafyTheLooneyDuck said:


> (Caps taken from some bloke's post on shwitter)
> View attachment 1840325View attachment 1840326
> 
> Ralphy, please.


i fucking love it, ralph could tell null at least his dad wasnt a cheater and i swear itd magically will into existence enrique pablo ralph his long lost bastard half brother, ive never seen someone win any internet argument against a an alcoholic felonious midget just by karma


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 6, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i fucking love it, ralph could tell null at least his dad wasnt a cheater and i swear itd magically will into existence enrique pablo ralph his long lost bastard half brother, ive never seen someone win any internet argument against a an alcoholic felonious midget just by karma


will they finally fuck?


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 6, 2021)

death of chans said:


> will they finally fuck?


theyre both scared to make the first move, ralph doesnt want to admit hes gay to the point he cries out to us with "i watch sports to avoid seemingly like im gay, to avoid being gay" and constantly ranting about another man's penis ala king of pol and null knows even though ralph wants it hed just choke back his tears and make a killstream about it with special guests butters, other butters, tardski, snore cucklett, and some abo


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 6, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> theyre both scared to make the first move, ralph doesnt want to admit hes gay to the point he cries out to us with "i watch sports to avoid seemingly like im gay, to avoid being gay" and constantly ranting about another man's penis ala king of pol and null knows even though ralph wants it hed just choke back his tears and make a killstream about it with special guests butters, other butters, tardski, snore cucklett, and some abo


this is canon, no one can dissuade me..


----------



## instythot (Feb 6, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> theyre both scared to make the first move, ralph doesnt want to admit hes gay to the point he cries out to us with "i watch sports to avoid seemingly like im gay, to avoid being gay" and constantly ranting about another man's penis ala king of pol and null knows even though ralph wants it hed just choke back his tears and make a killstream about it with special guests butters, other butters, tardski, snore cucklett, and some abo


As a aficionado of King of Pol's antics, I would have to say that Ethan Ralph spends way more time discussing Josh's cock than Bryan ever has on begging for outlines


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 6, 2021)

instythot said:


> As a aficionado of King of Pol's antics, I would have to say that Ethan Ralph spends way more time discussing Josh's cock than Bryan ever has on begging for outlines


im sure just like watching sports ralph only constantly thinks about nools panis to avoid "appearing gay"


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Feb 6, 2021)

Imagine trying to do the 2016 trump thing of throwing out references at random times to undercut your opponents, only rather than calling someone stupid, you randomly exclaim about another mans penis. 

It really does make you wonder "just how much time does he spend thinking about Josh's penis and how to slip it into his ass the conversation.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 6, 2021)

William Tell Underpass said:


> Imagine trying to do the 2016 trump thing of throwing out references at random times to undercut your opponents, only rather than calling someone stupid, you randomly exclaim about another mans penis.
> 
> It really does make you wonder "just how much time does he spend thinking about Josh's penis and how to slip it into his ass the conversation.


ralph to a waiter: do you know joshua moon of karen farms?


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 6, 2021)

death of chans said:


> ralph to a waiter: do you know joshua moon of karen farms?


didnt that actually happen? no i think he was just yelling it, either way we have it confirmed one of the first things gunt does as part of his courting is discuss nools penis


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 7, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> didnt that actually happen? no i think he was just yelling it, either way we have it confirmed one of the first things gunt does as part of his courting is discuss nools penis


it's inspired by true events..


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 7, 2021)

death of chans said:


> it's inspired by true events..


i only ask because he has actually has been that pathetic if not more so mentioning nulls penis before and several cobbled half memories made me think he might actually have ordered a makers mark and made a comment about aforementioned cock to some poor server


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 7, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i only ask because he has actually has been that pathetic if not more so mentioning nulls penis before and several cobbled half memories made me think he might actually have ordered a makers mark and made a comment about aforementioned cock to some poor server


he stopped a waiter and asked about notorious paedo josh moon, the video is near the end of the old thread...


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 7, 2021)

William Tell Underpass said:


> Imagine trying to do the 2016 trump thing of throwing out references at random times to undercut your opponents, only rather than calling someone stupid, you randomly exclaim about another mans penis.
> 
> It really does make you wonder "just how much time does he spend thinking about Josh's penis and how to slip it into his ass the conversation.


@adezero we need some more details on Ralph's dildo. Was it a bad dragon dildo shaped like a dog dick? Was" Josh" or "Null" scrawled on the side?


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Feb 8, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> @adezero we need some more details on Ralph's dildo. Was it a bad dragon dildo shaped like a dog dick? Was" Josh" or "Null" scrawled on the side?


I'm gonna guess it's black and he routinely smells it the way he would his thumb.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 8, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> @adezero we need some more details on Ralph's dildo. Was it a bad dragon dildo shaped like a dog dick? Was" Josh" or "Null" scrawled on the side?


"That looks just  like Josh Moon ('s) penis" - ethan guntover ralph


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> @adezero we need some more details on Ralph's dildo. Was it a bad dragon dildo shaped like a dog dick? Was" Josh" or "Null" scrawled on the side?


deep lore is it's a family dildo..


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Feb 8, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i only ask because he has actually has been that pathetic if not more so mentioning nulls penis before and several cobbled half memories made me think he might actually have ordered a makers mark and made a comment about aforementioned cock to some poor server


he actually told a guy working as a potbelly sandwich maker in phoenix about josh moon. the guy gave no fucks.

edit- video with timestamp


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 8, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> he actually told a guy working as a potbelly sandwich maker in phoenix about josh moon. the guy gave no fucks.
> 
> edit- video with timestamp


lul, of course he did it again..
if ralph and nool stopped mentioning one anohter their audiences might enjoy it, or not...

edit: adding trovo to the op.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Feb 8, 2021)

I don’t know whether giving up drinking or obsessing about Josh’s penis would be better for his mental health.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Feb 8, 2021)

death of chans said:


> if ralph and nool stopped mentioning one anohter their audiences might enjoy it, or not...


I for one greatly enjoy Josh's takes, but I no longer watch the Killstream so its fresh content.  Ralph just remarks about another man's cock to random passers-by as if transfixed. The penis haunts him. It haunts him.

Sometimes I skip the Ethan Update, but not if the schadenfreude interests me.  The stunt phallus for what shall one day take the Elon of Mars to his destiny, what does Ralph think about it? Broke dick, explodes big.  Its just so sad but funny for me that Ralph cannot free himself, he cannot move on.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Feb 8, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> I don’t know whether giving up drinking or obsessing about Josh’s penis would be better for his mental health.


Maybe he drinks because it's the only thing that can get the image of Josh's penis out of his head, even for an instant.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 8, 2021)

maybe the feud between the two invigorated the pair..
how long until trovo or ralph goes down? they've already kicked others...


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 8, 2021)

I wonder what kind of schooling is required to become "the world's foremost expert on Josh Moon's penis"? Did he have to go to grad school?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 8, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I wonder what kind of schooling is required to become "the world's foremost expert on Josh Moon's penis"? Did he have to go to grad school?


In just a few simple weeks, you too can go to recognizing that your penis isn't Josh's penis *just* by paying for six weeks of our advanced master class!


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 8, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> In just a few simple weeks, you too can go to recognizing that your penis isn't Josh's penis *just* by paying for six weeks of our advanced master class!



This and other courses are available at Gunt Technical College!  You can also take classes in:

- Sports Predictions

- Child Welfare

- Proctology

- Diplomacy

- Anger Management

- Hygeine

- Equine Husbandry

- Financial Planning


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Feb 8, 2021)

Ethan Ralph's Internet School for Gunts Who Can't Penis Good and Who Wanna Talk About Your Penis Too


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 8, 2021)

Guys leave Ralph alone 


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1358927642288943104
		


Archived version



			https://web.archive.org/web/20210209002357/https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1358927642288943104


----------



## Neil (Feb 8, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> Guys leave Ralph alone
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1358927642288943104
> ...





This shit reads like something a high school girl would post (despite this man being in his 30s).
Okay boys, place your bets. When is Ethan Ralph going to troon out?
I'm going to estimate somewhere around 2025.


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 8, 2021)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> View attachment 1906135
> This shit reads like something a high school girl would post (despite this man being in his 30s).
> Okay boys, place your bets. When is Ethan Ralph going to troon out?
> I'm going to estimate somewhere around 2025.


Hm, how long was Pantsu Party with Digibro before he trooned out?

Probably around the same time, or maybe less since she knows what she is doing now.

Her plan will be to go from guy to guy getting them to troon out for her amusement and each time she will perfect it.

So this tweet makes it make more sense

Edit:
GUYS I AM A FUCKING REATARD, IS HE NOT BAN EVADING ON YOUTUBE?
THAT IS YOUTUBE HE WILL BE HOSTING ON

Edit of an Edit

Nevermind he did this last year as well 



			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1358925034341994497
		


Archive








						Ethan Ralph on Twitter
					

“LIVE TONIGHT THE KILLSTREAM RETURNS!   I talked about this on Telegram already, but there's been a TOS strike w/Trovo. Don't harass them. Ignore. Back there on Wednesday. Not saying another word about what it was for, don't bother asking.  Channel tonight: https://t.co/a3MhCvZ87Z”




					web.archive.org


----------



## Fslur (Feb 8, 2021)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> View attachment 1906135
> This shit reads like something a high school girl would post (despite this man being in his 30s).
> Okay boys, place your bets. When is Ethan Ralph going to troon out?
> I'm going to estimate somewhere around 2025.


Pretty sure he has already started. Considering Pantsu said she was a lesbian and he’s admitted to dating her.


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 8, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Pretty sure he has already started. Considering Pantsu said she was a lesbian and he’s admitted to dating her.


One thing I didn't realise earlier but he is streaming on youtube which IIRC he is banned from

Edit: Apparently his ban evading on youtube is nothing new


----------



## Fslur (Feb 8, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> One thing I didn't realise earlier but he is streaming on youtube which IIRC he is banned from
> 
> Edit: Apparently his ban evading on youtube is nothing new


It’s only new that he is streaming the Killstream show,  since Memology’s channel. Full Blast Forever, The Chillstream mirrored him but he claimed to not have involvement.  

The Saturday Sunset has been around for a long time now and when he did stream on it with Bibble maybe 30 ppl would show up to. It wasn’t his main show though.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 8, 2021)

When he got suspended on Dlive for 3 days a few months ago, he did those shows on that Sat Sunset channel, most notable being the Styx vs Spencer snoozefest.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 8, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Pretty sure he has already started. Considering Pantsu said she was a lesbian and he’s admitted to dating her.





NeilBreenLover69 said:


> View attachment 1906135
> This shit reads like something a high school girl would post (despite this man being in his 30s).
> Okay boys, place your bets. When is Ethan Ralph going to troon out?
> I'm going to estimate somewhere around 2025.


smash or pass troon ralph?

but how could ralph be gay? he watches foot nogs play with their balls all day, he can tell you all about nogs handling and throwing their sweat glistened balls around too!


----------



## Neil (Feb 8, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> but how could ralph be gay?


Think about it: if Ralphette manages to rope in a 17 year old tranny chasing male as his next victim, he at least won't have to risk another corn baby after getting his guntssy plowed. Far less risk for him!


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 8, 2021)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> Think about it: if Ralphette manages to rope in a 17 year old tranny chasing male as his next victim, he at least won't have to risk another corn baby after getting his guntssy plowed. Far less risk for him!


unironically at this point .... yeah that kinda works only downside is the tranny might be able to hit back when he inevitably flies off the handle


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 9, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> unironically at this point .... yeah that kinda works only downside is the tranny might be able to hit back when he inevitably flies off the handle


that's a win win..


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 9, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Pretty sure he has already started. Considering Pantsu said she was a lesbian and he’s admitted to dating her.


Obviously Ralph is such a Ralphamale he turned her straight and untrooned her at the same time, which I can almost guarantee Ralph not only believes but has said to Gator.  If someone ever calls Ralph gay for dating a FtM tranny Gator will immediately jump in to repeat this line.  Mark my words.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 9, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Obviously Ralph is such a Ralphamale he turned her straight and untrooned her at the same time, which I can almost guarantee Ralph not only believes but has said to Gator.  If someone ever calls Ralph gay for dating a FtM tranny Gator will immediately jump in to repeat this line.  Mark my words.


He's gonna make two women cum back to back on MEMPHIS TEN MILLIMETER!


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 9, 2021)

https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359041111633899525
		

Archived copy


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359041111633899525
		









			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359046301447581698
		


Archived version








						Ethan Ralph on Twitter
					

“You sick furry degenerate, why would you ever think I would give one single fuck about anything coming out of your disgusting mouth? https://t.co/SXcrRENodK”




					web.archive.org
				








That person was responding to booberlee aka teaclips because of this status



			https://twitter.com/CoyoteLovelyYT/status/1358947912126898177
		









Here is booberlees tweet


			https://twitter.com/clips_tea/status/1358938323595706369


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 9, 2021)

do you lot think ethan listens to these? or does he seethe at the sound...


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 9, 2021)

death of chans said:


> do you lot think ethan listens to these? or does he seethe at the sound...


ethans probably got an entire discord channel for trying to dox and harass mcjarbo and assault his female relatives



theguntsexpartner said:


> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359041111633899525
> 
> 
> Archived copy
> ...


 hes gone full woman already. how dare anyone "threaten" troon ralphalina! this is any woman's reaction to you gunt, even pantsu at first lol. gunt better not wander off near any swindonian massage parlors


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 9, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> ethans probably got an entire discord channel for trying to dox and harass mcjarbo and assault his female relatives
> 
> 
> hes gone full woman already. how dare anyone "threaten" troon ralphalina! this is any woman's reaction to you gunt, even pantsu at first lol. gunt better not wander off near any swindonian massage parlors


i bet he'd get quite alot of support as a trans woman, (his auidence is vile) video related..


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Feb 9, 2021)

death of chans said:


> do you lot think ethan listens to these? or does he seethe at the sound...


Ralph did hear Money N' Drink when he was in Phoenix. 
You can hear at the end he said "I ain't listing to this shit"




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 9, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Ralph did hear Money N' Drink when he was in Phoenix.
> You can hear at the end he said "I ain't listing to this shit"
> View attachment 1907572


oh my, how the tism tables have turned...





also, this gamergate era 'debate' between ralph and leopirate...




source: https://youtube.com/channel/UCvprmVF2RgNAlZ1H5epbsKQ


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 9, 2021)

I am mainly posting these for a few reasons.
1. One they are fucking funny
2. He may delete them later so I at least want to have an archive or a screenshot



			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359192649652187151
		


Archived version


			https://web.archive.org/web/20210209172922/https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359192649652187151
		









			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359194275788038152
		

Archived version


			https://web.archive.org/web/20210209173605/https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359194275788038152


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 9, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> I am mainly posting these for a few reasons.
> 1. One they are fucking funny
> 2. He may delete them later so I at least want to have an archive or a screenshot
> 
> ...


  just fuck and get it over with already...
also will you apply an avi?


			http://archive.fo
		

i didn't even think of the possible docudrama angle, that's going to be funny they'll squabble over it..
(archive)


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 9, 2021)

death of chans said:


> just fuck and get it over with already...
> also will you apply an avi?
> 
> 
> http://archive.fo


Ralph wants a broken penis for more then just one reason I suspect, imagine if he had a broken penis, then he would have more of a reason to troon out.

Ah thank you for that link since I have been having issues with Gators archives

Also I have update the post with a few more things, i press reply too quickly it seemed

I don't even know what I would have


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 9, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> Ralph wants a broken penis for more then just one reason I suspect, imagine if he had a broken penis, then he would have more of a reason to troon out.
> 
> Ah thank you for that link since I have been having issues with Gators archives
> 
> ...


dump it here when you can, it's what the gunt report thread is for...
thread theme..





can a horseman be the Herald of its own death? ppp creates no kino, godwinson is down and nol hasn't done any person streams.. sad!


----------



## Just_A_guy (Feb 10, 2021)

Latest Gunt news, he isn't gonna serve time so the show goes on I guess.





Here's my 2021 prediction for how that'll go courtesy of aqua teen hunger force.

https://youtu.be/DDsHoXuO-AE


----------



## Just_A_guy (Feb 10, 2021)

apologies i jumped the gun, just got off the phone with the courts, it wasnt dismissed it was NOL PROSSD


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 10, 2021)

Apparently Ralph is sperging about Null on /pol/ right now:


			https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/307485212/he-wont-stop-screaming
		








































What do you think guys, is this legit?


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 10, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Apparently Ralph is sperging about Null on /pol/ right now:
> 
> 
> https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/307485212/he-wont-stop-screaming
> ...


Knowing its ralph, he's over exaggerating things like he does his success. "Nuuuul is choking on tears and crying" at most nool would be eh since it doesn't effect him at all.
But given the basic bitch mannerisms. Its probably 1 of 50 ethan fans.


----------



## furūtsu (Feb 10, 2021)

Ethan is retarded enough that I wouldn't doubt the legitimacy of those posts. What is he even going on about?


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 10, 2021)

I will post more as the day goes on


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359507259156496387
		


Archived version


			https://archive.fo/ZVhzB
		












			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359520530836164610
		

Archived version


			https://archive.fo/8nhZG
		


In this tweet we see how gators heartbreaks, he doesn't get the legend status I guess all those hard times you have been through with the gunt count for nothing gator  ouchie gator, playing second fiddle too warski sad days ahead for you 








			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359533004348096514
		

Archived


			https://archive.fo/hTlBS
		









			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359527639183216640
		

Archived version


			https://archive.fo/z7HTw
		


Is he talking about rackets? Really makes ya think doesn't it








			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359529737455087622
		

Archived link


			https://archive.fo/oubva
		


Tell me Ralph diet pills would be legal too, why don't you try those instead?






Edit added another screenshot


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1359588607393161219
		

Archived version



			https://archive.fo/32oGb


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 10, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Apparently Ralph is sperging about Null on /pol/ right now:
> 
> 
> https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/307485212/he-wont-stop-screaming
> ...


Of it being Ralph? Yes.
Of any of it being true? No. You'd think he'd have _one_ screenshot.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Apparently Ralph is sperging about Null on /pol/ right now:
> 
> 
> https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/307485212/he-wont-stop-screaming
> ...


i mean, i wouldn't be shocked but it's funny..


			https://archive.4plebs.org/pol/search/text/307485212/


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 10, 2021)

death of chans said:


> i mean, i wouldn't be shocked but it's funny..
> 
> 
> https://archive.4plebs.org/pol/search/text/307485212/


I was in that thread and the OP was giving (you)'s to every single person who replied negatively. The thread was posted at least twice today gunt was probably typing it from court.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> I was in that thread and the OP was giving (you)'s to every single person who replied negatively. The thread was posted at least twice today gunt was probably typing it from court.


good lad, hope you used a vpn..


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 10, 2021)

death of chans said:


> good lad, hope you used a vpn..


I only phone post on there and don't make thread's, it can't be any worse than the constant bait threads that saturate the board. Are they really IP logging every sperg who visits that place?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> I only phone post on there and don't make thread's, it can't be any worse than the constant bait threads that saturate the board. Are they really IP logging every sperg who visits that place?


check to see if your mobile carrier would fuck over users, the answer is likely yes...

it hit me that in guntys mind nool is the embodiment of everyone who's ever messed with him or tried do so over the years, this makes the ordeal 100% more homoerotic..


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 11, 2021)

Partial list of Ralphs discord before I was kicked out


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Null (Feb 13, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> Partial list of Ralphs discord before I was kicked out


i hate talking numbers because it's not strictly indicative of anything, but come on





How does Ralph's discord have so few members? I know it gets deleted a bunch but so has mine. It's the the only fucking place the fans of his show can discuss things together.

And my Discord is super fucking retarded. It's got 2 channels and a handful of mods. That's it.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> How does Ralph's discord have so few members? I know it gets deleted a bunch but so has mine. It's the the only fucking place the fans of his show can discuss things together.
> 
> And my Discord is super fucking retarded. It's got 2 channels and a handful of mods. That's it.


There are 445 server members in total and less than 12 who call regularly.


----------



## Null (Feb 13, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Apparently Ralph is sperging about Null on /pol/ right now:


Oh I didn't even see this until now. I think that's just a LARP. I don't use voice chat on Discord at all.

All the specific accusations are retarded. Especially the shit about magic numbers being crimes.









						Don't buy lifelock
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Ahriman (Feb 13, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Apparently Ralph is sperging about Null on /pol/ right now:
> 
> 
> https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/307485212/he-wont-stop-screaming
> ...


>He just can't handle a Memphis man

Florida man > Memphis man


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> i hate talking numbers because it's not strictly indicative of anything, but come on
> 
> View attachment 1917959
> 
> ...


Okay so I don't know if it is possible or not but I think his offline members are hidden, because I remember when I was in his old discord server lurking, I could only see his online list never those who were offline

Though I do believe it would not have been much that he has, maybe 500 at the very max and some of those will be accounts which are lurking in his server


----------



## TiwiSarms (Feb 23, 2021)

The hottest gunt merch has dropped


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 23, 2021)

TiwiSarms said:


> The hottest gunt merch has dropped
> View attachment 1944392


Those man titties just make that image so much more perfect.


----------



## High Tea (Feb 23, 2021)

TiwiSarms said:


> The hottest gunt merch has dropped
> View attachment 1944392


How can people who wear this shirt not see that if you don't know what Kiwi Farms is, it looks like you are shouting to the world your dick doesn't work?  Or there's a cattle farm somewhere with a very unfortunate name.


----------



## KebabShopSauce (Feb 23, 2021)

TiwiSarms said:


> The hottest gunt merch has dropped
> View attachment 1944392


Ethan couldn't find anyone better than an obese autist to model his merch? Was he being tightfisted again or just a stickler for accuracy?


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 23, 2021)

High Tea said:


> How can people who wear this shirt not see that if you don't know what Kiwi Farms is, it looks like you are shouting to the world your dick doesn't work?  Or there's a cattle farm somewhere with a very unfortunate name.


Right? Nobody walking down the street looking at this guy is going to go: _"Oh that must be referring to arch nemesis of Ethan Ralph and world renowned pedophile owner of that bully site Josh Moon."_

They're going to wonder why someone is so proud of having a broken dick that they bought a shirt for it.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 23, 2021)

Whaddya wanna bet he gave that one to Riley?

(Yes, that's the Riley that's staying with Digibro, and is The Dick Show's "producer", and they have magical drug trips. Anyone who says they're not geniuses is clearly a mongoloid. Their music is truly something next level.)

You may have recently seen him _actually_ crying over his twitter account getting banned. Hilariously, it was posted to the dick show subreddit with the titanic music edited over it and Sempai Dick shows up to defend M'lady and says it's an "act" before being told it was an edit.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 23, 2021)

TiwiSarms said:


> The hottest gunt merch has dropped
> View attachment 1944392


This is what we true Ralphamale kangz look like. 



Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Whaddya wanna bet he gave that one to Riley?
> 
> (Yes, that's the Riley that's staying with Digibro, and is The Dick Show's "producer", and they have magical drug trips. Anyone who says they're not geniuses is clearly a mongoloid. Their music is truly something next level.)
> 
> You may have recently seen him _actually_ crying over his twitter account getting banned. Hilariously, it was posted to the dick show subreddit with the titanic music edited over it and Sempai Dick shows up to defend M'lady and says it's an "act" before being told it was an edit.


That situation is weird. Ralph and Riley are fairly good homegunts while Ralph "talks" like he would murder Digibro for being a pedophile if they ever met IRL.

PS. Never forget Ralph, Dick chose Digibro over you to go to his after party. You're nothing to dick but content for his show.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 23, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Right? Nobody walking down the street looking at this guy is going to go: _"Oh that must be referring to arch nemesis of Ethan Ralph and world renowned pedophile owner of that bully site Josh Moon."_
> 
> They're going to wonder why someone is so proud of having a broken dick that they bought a shirt for it.


The sad thing is, it’s still the best design of all his merch, even with the text. The other more appropriate shirts are just as obscure and look even more like shit.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 23, 2021)

If I didn't know about this place I'd assume the shirt was some sort of cuckoldry club and/or femdom dungeon merch.


----------



## TiwiSarms (Feb 23, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> Those man titties just make that image so much more perfect.





ScamL Likely said:


> If I didn't know about this place I'd assume the shirt was some sort of cuckoldry club and/or femdom dungeon merch


The Gunt masterplan comes together as he reveals Cuck Farms for what it really is.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 24, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> If I didn't know about this place I'd assume the shirt was some sort of cuckoldry club and/or femdom dungeon merch.


I'd guess it was one of those free t-shirts that they give out to the retarded kids who went to summer camp to learn about how they're not retards, they're just speshul.


----------



## Greatest Gonger (Feb 24, 2021)

Good fit


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 24, 2021)

I really love how The Gunt tries so hard to make Null his new Mundane Matt and watching it fail. He needs a "us versus them" vibe to keep his brain-dead viewers interested and feeling like part of something. Expect, no one watches The Gunt anymore, and this tactic only works with the small audience he has. It's not growing it.

Additionally, Null will always win because he doesn't cry about a corn joke.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 24, 2021)

Greatest Gonger said:


> Good fit
> View attachment 1945715


----------



## Akira Fudo (Feb 24, 2021)

A man with a chode like his has no business talking shit about anybody's dick


----------



## Dickxon (Feb 24, 2021)

High Tea said:


> How can people who wear this shirt not see that if you don't know what Kiwi Farms is, it looks like you are shouting to the world your dick doesn't work?  Or there's a cattle farm somewhere with a very unfortunate name.


I agree with that point, but you must remember: Nobody who buys this shit would ever wear it in public. 
TRR merch is the very extreme of E-Celeb merch in that those who buy it are either:

- People with more money than sense who just buy it for the 10-minute Consoomer high
- People who buy it to post a selfie of it to Ralph hoping to get a like or retweet

For either of them, they'll just throw it in a drawer afterwards and not haul it back out until they need a throwaway shirt to wear while putting a fresh coat of paint on their mom's trailer.


----------



## GL09 (Feb 24, 2021)

Dickxon said:


> I agree with that point, but you must remember: Nobody who buys this shit would ever wear it in public.


----------



## Dickxon (Feb 24, 2021)

GL09 said:


> View attachment 1947243


GJ Riley, your lifelong legacy will now be a couple of siblings 70 years from now going through their great-grandmas old photos and discovering the fat neckbeard in the background who proudly proclaims to have a broken dick.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Popper Whiting (Feb 24, 2021)

GL09 said:


> View attachment 1947243


I guess explaining a Broke Dick shirt for Riley is easier than explaining his freakish droopy cancer nipples.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 25, 2021)

is using odysee,
tweet lamenting gator not being around to be his bitch.
(tweet/archive)
odysee twitter
(twitter/archive)
(https://odysee.com/ /archive)
another site called odysee
(https://www.theodysseyonline.com/st/about/archive)
(https://whois.domaintools.com/odysee.com)
(https://whois.domaintools.com/theodysee.com)
(https://whois.domaintools.com/theodysseyonline.com)


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 28, 2021)

From Randbots discord, Ralph going on a rampage













Ralph was banning people in Rands server since people were shit talking Ralph

Now Ralph has dumped Rand

This happened on Rands







			https://archive.fo/xHl5E
		



			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1366222921434333184
		


Here is the tweet


----------



## Mr.Downer (Feb 28, 2021)

what is this now, like the second or third time that rand was dumped by the gunt?


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 28, 2021)

Here is Ralph, his name kept getting changed by mods, mods hate Ralph in Rands discord and they dont want him there


----------



## Vetti (Feb 28, 2021)

@theguntsexpartner you should be posting this in the Rand thread.


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 28, 2021)

Vetti said:


> @theguntsexpartner you should be posting this in the Rand thread.


Ah damn, sorry can you link me to Rands thread?

I will do it now


----------



## Vetti (Feb 28, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> Ah damn, sorry can you link me to Rands thread?
> 
> I will do it now


You'll see it right there on the front of the board. It's active right now.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 28, 2021)

Immortal Technique said:


> and this tactic only works with the small audience he has. It's not growing it.


everytime i see him mention the farms it always has a group of his own fans telling him to move on though


theguntsexpartner said:


> Ralph was banning people in Rands server since people were shit talking Ralph
> 
> Now Ralph has dumped Rand
> 
> ...


lmfao this nigga thinks his show is offical enough to fire his unpaid white nigger slaves, also for the above quoted posts i dont think his tactics are working if he has to jettison rands entire fanbase to avoid being shat on


----------



## ClipBitch (Feb 28, 2021)

Rand was fired because rands co-host unbanned someone. It wasn't even rand that sinned lol.


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 28, 2021)

Vetti said:


> @theguntsexpartner you should be posting this in the Rand thread.


Done, sorry about that


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 28, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> View attachment 1959313
> 
> Rand was fired because rands co-host unbanned someone. It wasn't even rand that sinned lol.


Archive it. Ralph might delete when he sobers up. I realize that probably won't be for weeks, but you can't be too safe.


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 28, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Archive it. Ralph might delete when he sobers up. I realize that probably won't be for weeks, but you can't be too safe.


Already in the ralph tweets thread. Where the tweets should go!


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 28, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> View attachment 1959313
> 
> Rand was fired because rands co-host unbanned someone. It wasn't even rand that sinned lol.


sigh, ralph ...... wtf. youve learned absolutely nothing and now people are going to alawg your dying mother, your mom is going to be bitch slapped into hell to suck satan's ten incher and youre up here making yourself a target for trolls and with someone who you showed no mercy in mocking their dead child and leveraging its corpse for blackmail. get fucked gunt. the fatwa against kaffir gunts is renewed in my soul, allah be praised


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Mar 1, 2021)

Best TL: DR on the whole situation


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 1, 2021)

Hell hath no fury like a gunt scorned.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 1, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> I am mainly posting these for a few reasons.
> 1. One they are fucking funny
> 2. He may delete them later so I at least want to have an archive or a screenshot
> 
> ...


He just can’t function without an enemy in his life. Null is in this man’s head rent free and Ralph has to carry on this one sided feud since he has nothing else going on.


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 1, 2021)

So who of you guys posted the illegal ralphs and where can i get some?


----------



## Edilg (Mar 1, 2021)

ClipBitch said:


> View attachment 1959313


"I'll never be a bitch like that."
Except you are. You said some awful fucking shit about Sargon, Matt Mundane and countless other people on your show. You just can't handle the bantz you stupid faggot.


----------



## Null (Mar 1, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> Ralph was banning people in Rands server since people were shit talking Ralph
> 
> Now Ralph has dumped Rand
> 
> ...


Rand is probably the most genuinely pathetic of the entire Killstream Kum Kleanup Krew.

- In a LTR and is trying for kids, still does it for free.
- Openly berated and ridiculed by Ralph in some of the worst ways.
- Only tolerated because he would say edgy things chat liked.
- Resented by Ralph for that same reason because he got the platforms mad at Ralph.
- Took Ralph back multiple times after being dragged through the fucking mud.

Rand has like a fetish for being degraded and it's suuuuuuuuuuuper sad all things considered.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 1, 2021)

Null said:


> Rand is probably the most genuinely pathetic of the entire Killstream Kum Kleanup Krew.
> 
> - In a LTR and is trying for kids, still does it for free.
> - Openly berated and ridiculed by Ralph in some of the worst ways.
> ...


In due fairness, Dear Leader, at least he got the boot fairly quickly meanwhile his sidekick Gator is still sweeping and suckling the gunt grease and playing defense on social media far more than Rand ever has. So if I had to make a judgement call, Gator's still worse.


----------



## Null (Mar 1, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> In due fairness, Dear Leader, at least he got the boot fairly quickly meanwhile his sidekick Gator is still sweeping and suckling the gunt grease and playing defense on social media far more than Rand ever has. So if I had to make a judgement call, Gator's still worse.


Rand will be back. He's just some retard nazi larp without Ralph guesting him.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 1, 2021)

Gaydur, as pathetic as he is, at least seems to have ulterior motives for sticking by Ralph, hoping to inherit the show when Ralph finally does one too many pills or goes back to jail. 

Rand's reason for sticking by Ralph is that without Ralph, Rand wouldn't be "known" and wouldn't have a "show" or be able to beg for donations while getting drunk and screaming at his wife and children to leave him alone. 
All while knowing that Ralph records their private conversations to use as blackmail/to punish him if he steps out of line. 

At the end of the day, Gaydur and Rand are equally pathetic but in different ways. Any person that can say "Ethan Ralph is my mensch" unironically can't be all there mentally.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 1, 2021)

Null said:


> Rand will be back. He's just some retard nazi larp without Ralph guesting him.


I sincerely hope he lashes out. I have so much popcorn ready for this week. Crazy people with brain damage are unpredictable with their responses to things.


----------



## GL09 (Mar 1, 2021)

I would say the "Krew" are like battered housewives but I think that is being too generous. They are more like abused animals that keep coming back to the table for Ralphs scraps.

No wonder Zidan left the show.


----------



## Null (Mar 1, 2021)

Utterly humiliating. At least Gator gets paid.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 1, 2021)

Null said:


> Utterly humiliating. At least Gator gets paid.


The thing is Ralph sperged at Rand's biggest fans in Discord. I mean I assume his biggest fans would be in his Discord, they have to be up there at the very least. So eventually Rand's not going to be able to face them he'll have been so utterly cucked by the West Memphis Micro. 

Also did you pay Sandra's doctors to leave a trail of KY jelly by her bed as revenge for Ralph saying he'd fuck your mom? The timing of this seems suspect.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Mar 1, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> Here is Ralph, his name kept getting changed by mods, mods hate Ralph in Rands discord and they dont want him there
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959259
> ...


"Mods ban these alogs please"


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 1, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 1960519
> 
> Utterly humiliating. At least Gator gets paid.


lol step 1 in walking it back. Rand will be back by the end of the month.


----------



## Psicopax (Mar 2, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 1960519
> 
> Utterly humiliating. At least Gator gets paid.





Sam Losco said:


> lol step 1 in walking it back. Rand will be back by the end of the month.



No matter what Ralph does in the foreseeable future it will all be forgiven based on his mom becoming a vegetable.
If she dies, he'll get a free pass for as long as he can string them along.
I doubt there will be any change to the ranks.


----------



## Noname57 (Mar 3, 2021)

death of chans said:


> Ethan Ralph has a history of harassing people, he was a prominent personality during gamergate, an online campaign to harass women out of gaming and doxing journalists and game developers who didn't side with their crusade against women and other minorities in gaming.


What is ethans relation to milo? How did that relationship start? So Ralph originally had a polygon/kotaku website for gaming? What got him into blogging in the first place? Did he have his blog while he was in college? What were the early articles about?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> What is ethans relation to milo? How did that relationship start? So Ralph originally had a polygon/kotaku website for gaming? What got him into blogging in the first place? Did he have his blog while he was in college? What were the early articles about?







Ralph was a fat, pathetic bastard with no prospects, much like he is now. He frequented a leftist blog called "Daily Kos" and wrote three shitty posts, one of which was about Don Imus, where he said a couple good things about feminism on the way to attacking it. The script kiddies at Baphomet tried to portray this as RED HOT EVIDENCE of him being an SJW, when it's actually just more evidence that he can't write worth a shit. Ralph was asshurt after those incidents and he later asked Hotwheels himself to completely delete the thread about him on Baphomet.
From his ED article.




30 minutes in


----------



## Noname57 (Mar 3, 2021)

death of chans said:


> he later asked Hotwheels himself to completely delete the thread about him on Baphomet.


Was baphomet a pre8chan? What was Hotwheels relation to baphomet. I’m rather new, I got roped in around the IBS days before JFG got fired. Despite all the hatred of Ralph and his crowed, would most agree that this was peak internet kino? No one else will be able to experience what we did. We saw it all live.  “Aim! Aim! Aim!”


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> Was baphomet a pre8chan? What was Hotwheels relation to baphomet. I’m rather new, I got roped in around the IBS days before JFG got fired. Despite all the hatred of Ralph and his crowed, would most agree that this was peak internet kino? No one else will be able to experience what we did. We saw it all live.  “Aim! Aim! Aim!”


it was a board on 8chan, onion farms has this thread on the board owner, @banebiddix .
i briefly touched on aim aim and the miami trip in the op.
yeah, it was fun.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 4, 2021)

TiwiSarms said:


> The hottest gunt merch has dropped
> View attachment 1944392


Down's Syndrome Hotep lookin ass. *WE AWW DA TWOO ISWAEWITES*


----------



## Noname57 (Mar 4, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> *WE AWW DA TWOO ISWAEWITES*


I actually couldn’t watch that episode it was so bad. I also couldn’t watch the branch davidians, it reminded me of a discount George noorey coast to coast episode.


----------



## Near (Mar 4, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 1960519
> 
> Utterly humiliating. At least Gator gets paid.



"If Rand goes away, the detractors win"


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Mar 8, 2021)

(archive)​EDITOR’S NOTE: I’ve decided to reprint this post in full, with explicit permission from the author. I was also given the go-ahead to change the title, as I don’t feel like it accurately reflects the situation. After all, I consider myself GamerGate and I quite enjoy Kiwi Farms. I feel no need to distance myself from the board or its members, unlike the pussies over at KotakuInAction. Why? Do the SJWs ever distance themselves from their controversial associates? No, they don’t. So, why should we? I also know that many of my readers feel the exact same way. So, take the article for what you will, as it certainly makes for some interesting reading.​I’ve reached out to “Matthew Hopkins” for comment on this post. If he ends up sending me any, I will put an update down below.​


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 8, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 1960519
> 
> Utterly humiliating. At least Gator gets paid.


tbf we dont know if ralph springs for hush money to rand as well, im actually leaning towards that since the highest caliber of blackmail he had was "lol you care about your dead child" 



Psicopax said:


> No matter what Ralph does in the foreseeable future it will all be forgiven based on his mom becoming a vegetable.
> If she dies, he'll get a free pass for as long as he can string them along.
> I doubt there will be any change to the ranks.


nah he got 50 cents and i think like 5 bucks for his trouble when his mom was announced hospitalized when he came back so im leaning towards hush money/blackmail/ "for some reason we feel the need to have alt right ecelebs and he kinda sorta still does that" and like one guy who cares enough to flip him a quarter or two or a lincoln bill if hes feeling crazily generous


----------



## Section 230 (Mar 8, 2021)

This faggot still has a show? I haven't been paying attention, he's utterly irrelevant.


----------



## Mango Unchained (Mar 12, 2021)

If somebody knows wether there was a Mr. Metokur stream about Ralph (After Jim had been a guest on TRR Killstream at some point), please tell me if it's archived somewhere! I can only find "The Ballad of Ralph" on YT but that's just a clipshow tailored towards Ralph. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 13, 2021)

Mango Unchained said:


> If somebody knows wether there was a Mr. Metokur stream about Ralph (After Jim had been a guest on TRR Killstream at some point), please tell me if it's archived somewhere! I can only find "The Ballad of Ralph" on YT but that's just a clipshow tailored towards Ralph. Thanks in advance!


As far as I know, the only time Jim has ever addressed Ralph's decline in a stream was when he said the "fall from grace" line, and that was just in response to a superchat, he's never done a stream about Ralph.






However, Jim giving the 10/10 approval to The Ballad of Ethan Ralph probably means it pretty accurately reflects his views.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 21, 2021)

Some no name alawg decided to call up the company currently hosting Ralph’s merch to get it banned from the store


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 21, 2021)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Some no name alawg decided to call up the company currently hosting Ralph’s merch to get it banned from the store


im not crying over ethan ralph losing his merch store but theres really no reason to flag it, he sells what? 2 shirts? this might actually double his sales to 4 shirts if anything. hell his merch might actually lose him tons of money and now he has an excuse for his ego to stop bleeding money on boxes of unsold stickers "the aylawgs would just flag it anyway" . side note dont people with lower demand merch or who dont have as much resources usually have it where the merch is only actually made when you order it? so that way the company slaps your design on an stock shirt when someone orders instead of you building a hoarders rats nest of boxes of stickers and other neo nazi paraphernalia?


----------



## Null (Mar 21, 2021)

This guy pretending to be a tranny is a desperate attention whore. The kind of person who lives for negative attention.

The shop is still up right now, but if it does get taken down, Ralph should not address the attention whore. If he did, the attention whore would continue to go after Ralph's shops for more attention. This is a person who (IIRC) literally ate his own shit to get on The Dick Show. He will aggressively pursue anything that gets him more attention.

I have an interest in my funny Ralph content being free from this attention whore, so here's what I suggest:
Ralph, blame me for it. Kiwi Farms did it. Ignore the attention whore. Your fans would believe it, give you sympathy money for it. Attention whore will go away.

(Assuming the attention whore even gets it taken down. If not, completely ignore it.)


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 21, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> so that way the company slaps your design on an stock shirt when someone orders instead of you building a hoarders rats nest of boxes of stickers and other neo nazi paraphernalia?


Having an inventory at your house would be unnecessary, it's space without use. There's better things you could use that space for that can make da gunt a profit. But who am I to say how da gunt wins his bread, anyway?


----------



## Spectre_06 (Mar 21, 2021)

Null said:


> This guy pretending to be a tranny is a desperate attention whore. The kind of person who lives for negative attention.
> 
> The shop is still up right now, but if it does get taken down, Ralph should not address the attention whore. If he did, the attention whore would continue to go after Ralph's shops for more attention. This is a person who (IIRC) literally ate his own shit to get on The Dick Show. He will aggressively pursue anything that gets him more attention.
> 
> ...


He's not going to ignore it.  Either way Ralph's whole schtick is to talk about how people are coming after him, whether they succeed or not.  He's guaranteed to talk about the Loony Troon and then drag you into the middle of it by saying, "An' here's broke dick Joshua Connor Moon talkin' 'bout how he is excited I'm bein' cancelled by one of his fucking tranny mods!"


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 21, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Having an inventory at your house would be unnecessary, it's space without use. There's better things you could use that space for that can make da gunt a profit. But who am I to say how da gunt wins his bread, anyway?


i mean specifically i could have sworn other youtubers said the merch was print on demand not them premaking batches and putting it wherever or the company putting it wherever


----------



## Null (Mar 21, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> He's not going to ignore it.  Either way Ralph's whole schtick is to talk about how people are coming after him, whether they succeed or not.  He's guaranteed to talk about the Loony Troon and then drag you into the middle of it by saying, "An' here's broke dick Joshua Connor Moon talkin' 'bout how he is excited I'm bein' cancelled by one of his fucking tranny mods!"


The attention whore isn't a tranny. This is a man who will debase himself endlessly for even a single extra viewer. Just having a few dozen people watch him is worth eating his shit over. This is a really low functioning mentally ill person who is chronically online. Just fucking ignore the goblin.


----------



## Lore Master (Mar 21, 2021)

Null said:


> This guy pretending to be a tranny is a desperate attention whore. The kind of person who lives for negative attention.
> 
> The shop is still up right now, but if it does get taken down, Ralph should not address the attention whore. If he did, the attention whore would continue to go after Ralph's shops for more attention. This is a person who (IIRC) literally ate his own shit to get on The Dick Show. He will aggressively pursue anything that gets him more attention.
> 
> ...


You are going to be blamed regardless of this guy or not. You try to assign reason to Ralph. There isn't any. If something bad happens to him. Then it is Jewsh's fault. 

I honestly couldn't care less that this guy took the time to try to get Ralph's shit banned. Ralph has done this to countless people (on Stream.me and Dlive), so I ain't gonna moral fag about whether it's right or wrong or some altruistic freedom of speech argument. I look at flagging and reporting people on a case by case basis. If they report people, fuck em. Report and fuck their shit up too. If they aren't known for doing it. Leave them alone.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 21, 2021)

Null said:


> This is a person who (IIRC) literally ate his own shit to get on The Dick Show.


That's disgusting, if he wants to be a friend of Ralph he'll have to start eating other people's shit.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 21, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> That's disgusting, if he wants to be a friend of Ralph he'll have to start eating other people's shit.


Let Ralph get thumb deep*


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey Ralph. How about a truce? You don't flag my shit, I give you a little something-something? 


Spoiler: A peace offering






Right there, just for you, buddy; some gently used Wendy's. Crispy chicken and bacon too! That'll be yours if you can just stop being a flaggot.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 23, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Hey Ralph. How about a truce? You don't flag my shit, I give you a little something-something?


Can you take it out of the wrapper and leave it exposed in garbage?


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 23, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Can you take it out of the wrapper and leave it exposed in garbage?


If I take it out of the wrapper how can he put it in his pocket without either ruining his pants or getting pocket leavings in the sandwich?


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 23, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> If I take it out of the wrapper how can he put it in his pocket without either ruining his pants or getting pocket leavings in the sandwich?


Could you at least sprinkle some of the garbage water inside the wrapper? Work with him here. You're leaving so much flavor off the table.


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 23, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Could you at least sprinkle some of the garbage water inside the wrapper? Work with him here. You're leaving so much flavor off the table.


Fair enough. I'm sure I could see to some spit, ashtray contents, and bong water for that extra kick. Who knows? I might get liquored enough to pull a cog onto it.


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 23, 2021)

Some more content over on IP2 about Ralph.
Since Ralph's been shilling Alice's upcoming appearance tonight, they aren't happy he's trying to leech content from the IRL Streaming Community there and milking Alice's fight past the point of relevancy.
Currently on Front Page.

https://ip2always.win/p/12i3lAkTVk/fat-faggot-leech-of-the-irl-comm/c/

Comments:


That bottom most recent comment though. 
Quick google of the username and it looks like it is actually one of Ralph's (Speculated) Discord Mods. @Vetti would quote but couldn't, thanks for documenting this.
https://ip2always.win/u/greensteel/










						When 5'1 Shit Eating (literally) Ethan Ralph Gets Pressed With a Gunt Poking. Never Let This Faggot Leech Into IP2 - IP2Always
					

https://ip2always.win/




					ip2always.win
				






"No one thinks he is cool - but obsessing over him also is not. No one outside of extremely online people know who he is. He’s an opportunist with a limited guest rolodex." - GreenSteel
He won't be a mod any longer with comments like that.

The referenced post in the screenshot above from this mod /u/Therightstuff hours earlier.








						- IP2Always
					

https://ip2always.win/




					ip2always.win


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 23, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> "No one thinks he is cool - but obsessing over him also is not. No one outside of extremely online people know who he is. He’s an opportunist with a limited guest rolodex." - GreenSteel
> He won't be a mod any longer with comments like that.


ralph you dumb fuck youd literally have an easier time trying to astroturf kiwifarms and imageboards  again than you ever will with ip2, we want to see you say angry comments in a dumb drunken hick wigger way, they want to see the cops shoot you in the face and drag your desecrated corpse through the streets with tts blaring


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 24, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> Some more content over on IP2 about Ralph.
> Since Ralph's been shilling Alice's upcoming appearance tonight, they aren't happy he's trying to leech content from the IRL Streaming Community there and milking Alice's fight past the point of relevancy.
> Currently on Front Page.
> 
> ...


Can confirm that Greensteel is in fact, Green Danger one of Ralph's discord mods. Gunt is such a large part of his life that he feels the need to register or any site to defend his mensch, faggot.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 26, 2021)

Ooh boy I had a rough time finding Ethan's old Slack log today since ED is broken. I couldn't even find it in the old gunt thread so here it is. There's nothing of value here, it would be nice to find the full log though   
link
archive


----------



## PurpleFoxx (Mar 28, 2021)

(Cannot archive currently)
May and Ralph fight Riley, Bird, and Mint at Digi's front door when they come to pick up May's belongings.
Content gold, must watch.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 28, 2021)

PurpleFoxx said:


> (Cannot archive currently)
> May and Ralph fight Riley, Bird, and Mint at Digi's front door when they come to pick up May's belongings.
> Content gold, must watch.


I wish the camera got close on Ralph’s beat down. Can’t wait to see of this fat fuck and his pedophile whore try and spin that it wasn’t their fault.


----------



## Hubert J Catterwall (Mar 29, 2021)

Null said:


> This guy pretending to be a tranny is a desperate attention whore. The kind of person who lives for negative attention.
> 
> The shop is still up right now, but if it does get taken down, Ralph should not address the attention whore. If he did, the attention whore would continue to go after Ralph's shops for more attention. This is a person who (IIRC) literally ate his own shit to get on The Dick Show. He will aggressively pursue anything that gets him more attention.
> 
> ...


This man is an assmad tranny. Upset over a poo eating cyclops getting revenge seeing Null sperg out this hard is epic kill yourself null pedo tranny.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Mar 30, 2021)

In case people were curious about Ethan's height






						Ralph's Height
					

Dinosaurs are usually measured in metres not feet.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Some no name alawg decided to call up the company currently hosting Ralph’s merch to get it banned from the store


how sad, *raughs*


PlasticOwls said:


> In case people were curious about Ethan's height
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally, the debate is over...


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Apr 10, 2021)

My boys got a Wikipedia !


----------



## naught (Apr 26, 2021)

PlasticOwls said:


> In case people were curious about Ethan's height
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LeL short!


Vinluv Handesbukia said:


> My boys got a Wikipedia !View attachment 2076767


That height


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 26, 2021)

naught said:


> I'dl like to note Ralph once got very upset over some people joking that he had _raped and killed a girl behind an arbys in 1998._
> 
> it's alleged current year Ralph choked poor innocent Faith with the lolicon watching.
> 
> Neither are prolly true.


I still hold the arbys joke as a highlight of my kiwi farms posting.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 26, 2021)

It looks like Gator is working overtime.


----------



## naught (Apr 26, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> I still hold the arbys joke as a highlight of my kiwi farms posting.


Same.


Fuck My Life said:


> It looks like Gator is working overtime.
> 
> View attachment 2121285


Dafuk am I looking at?


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 27, 2021)

naught said:


> Same.
> 
> Dafuk am I looking at?


I should of added more context. Those are Ethan's Wikipedia page edits. The user 'Irrevent amachines 68' keep cleaning up the page. The edits are worth a read especially by the user 'Matt Jarbo'.


----------



## RabbitSpark (Apr 27, 2021)

After all, his fans are just as retarded and pathetic as him. We should give them some attention as well.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 28, 2021)

*note this first cap was around when adezero and tachys facade finnaky fell...
...the simps took long enough to see the light.*
*archivists never forget, the cow fears the archivist...*
small update: *big day in the guntsphere...*


The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> So they were going on a banning and kicking spree, the reason they gave me are these screenshots
> 
> What had happened was there was another user named Cabernet in the server, both him and I are from the same country (Australia)
> 
> ...


*splendid **taste **in **men,  **both **sides **are **shite **ass napkins, **they **deserve **it.*


aediot said:


> Roughly one or two months ago Adezero approached me with a very unique request.
> 
> She claimed that a "friend" wanted me specifically to dox the owner of Teaclips (Booberlee/Amber) because she knew that we had talked before and that we had gotten relatively close-ish.
> 
> ...





wretch said:


> View attachment 2122903
> 
> View attachment 2122909
> View attachment 2122911
> ...


*uh oh @floom i-is this you? @adezero *


Burger Fox said:


> View attachment 2123415
> View attachment 2123416
> View attachment 2123419
> View attachment 2123420
> ...


*titties and ass napkins flung every which way with wanton disregard...*


Delicious Diversity said:


> More tits btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Apr 29, 2021)

He loved his wife.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Apr 29, 2021)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> He loved his wife.


How quick Ralph went on the defensive.  CRP didn’t even have the camera pointed at him while he said it either. He could’ve just kept his mouth shut and that would have been that.


----------



## edf5192 (May 14, 2021)

The Gunt sub-forum is too much to navigate. Someone wanted to mass report Gunts Twitter. I just wanted to get a link to them. https://guntlogs.com/how-to-remove-ethan-ralph-from-twitter/


----------



## Mango Unchained (May 19, 2021)

I've been listening to Ethan Ralph VS Vaush on the Drunken Peasants Show, the Highlights Version that is. After listening for five times over many days, I've decided to tally mark how often he blurts out "Ta be 'onest witcha" in 1 hour and 17 minutes.

People say "That's not true" is his cathphrase, but for me it's this. As if that permadrunk lump of detritus has to reassure himself that he's on the right side of things, and so he drops this verbiage every time he retaliates.


----------



## naught sock account 2 (May 26, 2021)

(someone asked for lore on guntstream here it is)imagine derailing the ibs cyclical on cow a thread made for people who were deraling cow proper.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jun 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



From earlier on the Egg White Stream.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 8, 2021)

if   plays his cards right someday he can be as big as dsp, he better be using the dsp playbook.
which leads me to my next wild notion, certain people hate ralph, will a fred fuchs arise? if so who will it be and how will it come about ?


----------



## marids_gift (Jun 8, 2021)

does anyone have the stream where he got arrested archived?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 13, 2021)

(@oddish) Was hacked & doxed / (a)


Spoiler: His profile banner at the moment 








now what's the stated reason given? (https://archive.fo/pUdyS)



and of course the illustrious and industrious gaymergator knows joshua conner moon and kiwi farms is behind it...
a stream by (@Turk February) (@Fslur) is in the server with (@Turk February) & (@oddish) this might know more, yet i went to archive the twitter account and it was archived 3 weeks ago... (https://archive.ph/Oqby3)





(https://archive.fo/voRvh)



The other side:



https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403745050526420994
https://archive.ph/Vcprx

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403745678401150977
https://archive.ph/5VKCP

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403746211958603777
https://archive.ph/4S5B8

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403747702941360128
https://archive.ph/pUdyS

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403749611999739906
https://archive.ph/8shwc

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403751151464501251
https://archive.ph/CyDuP

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403752149515972610
https://archive.ph/A5Vc0

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403753416783024128
https://archive.ph/VNv2o

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403760967721304065
https://archive.ph/PeOTS

https://twitter.com/EZPZisback/status/1403766645001175047
https://archive.ph/qqnii


Spoiler: The goods


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Glowie (Jul 17, 2021)

Divorce arc when? Or is the girl Stockholm'd by now?


----------



## Mek Quake (Aug 14, 2021)

This cunt has never passed across my radar before the sweaty attempt to hide behind a smqll girl to knock on a door a few days ago. Just listened to MATI from this week - fuck me this ball of smegma is like a shittier version of a morning zoo DJ from 20 years ago with a raging hateboner for null not liking him. YouTube needs to be skullfucked if it lets this thundercunt make money.


----------



## A Real Snorlax (Jan 5, 2022)

> Josh makes his last appearance on the Dick Show, cautioning Dick on his stances regarding pedophilia and lolicon.


Link is dead due to channel being banned


----------



## Yes I'm New (Feb 6, 2022)

Are you prepared for life after gunt?


----------



## Edilg (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes I'm New said:


> Are you prepared for life after gunt?


----------



## Mango Unchained (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Mango Unchained (Jun 26, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GSWW_1B8KU
		


14:11:  
*-Rape whistle-* 
"You're obese! 
**-Rape whistle*- 
"You're obese"* 
-Rape whistle-*
"You're obese! 
**-Rape whistle-*
"You're obese"


----------

